# 1984 CHEVY CAPRICE LANDAU



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

1 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

2 :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 where are all these 84s comin from??

you got one too??????????????????????????


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

SELL ME THE LANDAU PIECES FROM THE FENDER AND HEADER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

3YUP :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

4 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

5 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

6 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 11 2004, 09:48 PM
> *:0 where are all these 84s comin from??
> 
> you got one too??????????????????????????*


 ha ha 

there is a 85 coupe(Not a Landau) down the street from me for sale :0 I might have to scoop it up to join the bandwagon  

Cool build up pic's


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 11 2004, 09:49 PM
> *SELL ME THE LANDAU PIECES FROM THE FENDER AND HEADER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 SORRY BRO THEY ARE GONNA GO BACK ON THERE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty+May 11 2004, 09:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1morecutty @ May 11 2004, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--k gee_@May 11 2004, 09:48 PM
> *:0  where are all these 84s comin from??
> 
> you got one too??????????????????????????*


ha ha 

there is a 85 coupe(Not a Landau) down the street from me for sale :0 I might have to scoop it up to join the bandwagon  

Cool build up pic's [/b][/quote]
THANK'S BRO. I'LL POST SOME MORE PICS TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn  
if u find any lemme know i need some


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

7 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

8 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

9 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

10


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

11


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

12 OOPS DOUBLE  



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 11 2004, 10:21 PM


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

man I feel like a bozo for selling me my factory euro 87..oh well it's in good hands.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

THE REAL 12 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

13 :cheesyOOOHHH

LIKE BRITNEY SPEARS WOULD SAY OOPS I DID IT AGAIN :biggrin: 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 11 2004, 10:26 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

14 GOLD BASE COAT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

15 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

16 :0 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 07:36 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

17 :0 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 07:36 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

18 :0 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 07:37 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

19 :0 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 07:37 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

20 :biggrin: COLOR SANDING  I DIDN'T GET NO PICS WHEN IT WAS BEING SPRAYED  :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

21 :biggrin: THAT'S MY PAINTER AND HIS PARTNER COLOR SANDING AFTER IT WAS CLEARCOATED


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

22 WAITING FOR MY PINSTRIPER TO COME IN AND HANDLE THE REST. :biggrin: CAR HAS 3/4 OF A GALLON OF CLEAR ON IT SO FAR AND WILL HAVE 1 MORE GALLON AFTER IT'S STRIPED :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

23 STILL WAITNG :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

24 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

25


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

26 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

looks fabulous.......................................paint mine to


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@May 13 2004, 07:59 PM
> *looks fabulous.......................................paint mine to*


 SURE BUDDY :biggrin: :0  :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

27 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

28 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

29 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

30 :biggrin:OOPS SORRY DOUBLE  



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 08:38 PM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:0 looks nice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

31 :cheesy: THANKS BRENT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

32 :biggrin: GUIDE TAPE FOR THE PINSTRIPING :0 



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 08:41 PM


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 13 2004, 08:40 PM
> *32 :biggrin: GUIDE TAPE FOR THE PINSTRIPING :0*


 nice!! i was just gonna say where's that dam pinstriper lol!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

33 :biggrin: MORE TAPE :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069+May 13 2004, 08:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (cdznutz42069 @ May 13 2004, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@May 13 2004, 08:40 PM
> *32 :biggrin: GUIDE TAPE FOR THE PINSTRIPING :0*


nice!! i was just gonna say where's that dam pinstriper lol! [/b][/quote]
HE FINALLY CAME THROUGH :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

34 :biggrin: HERE'S THE COLOR I CHOSE IT'S VERY LIGHT ON THE BODY BUT THAT'S HOW I LIKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

35 :biggrin: HERE'S THE MAN BEHIND THE BRUSH. HIS NAME IS BILL MARIGOLD. PERSONALLY I LIKE HIS WORK. I REALLY WANTED MIKE LAMBERSON BUT HIS WAITING LIST DID NOT HAVE AN OPENING UNTIL LATE JULY :angry: BUT OH WELL I LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

36 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

37 :cheesy: HE ALSO DOES LEAFING :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

38 :cheesy: CLOSE UP


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

39 :cheesy: THE FINISHED PRODUCT. THE DARKER COLOR IS ONLY ON THE HOOD AND TRUNK :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

40 :cheesy: THESE ARE THE ENDS ON THE HOOD CLOSEST TO THE WINDSHIELD. DIDN'T WANT TO GO ALL THE WAY TO THE END BECAUSE OF A CHROME TRIM THAT GOES THERE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

41 :biggrin: THE TRUNK. FREEHAND DESIGN :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

42 :0 TRUNK CENTER. ALL FREE HAND. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

43 :0 SIDE SHOT YOU HAVE TO LOOK REAL CLOSE TO SEE THE STRIPING :biggrin:

LOOK AT THE LOWER RIGHT HAND CORNER  



Last edited by King Of Rimz at May 13 2004, 09:14 PM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

WELL THAT'S ALL THE PICS I HAVE FOR NOW. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT MY CAR SO FAR. POST ALL YOU COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:0 damn.......im jealous  

congradulations tho :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@May 13 2004, 10:21 PM
> *:0 damn.......im jealous
> 
> congradulations tho :cheesy:*


 DON'T BE JEALOUS :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Looks Hot! :thumbsup: Keep up posted! :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by On Fire_@May 14 2004, 04:22 AM
> *Looks Hot! :thumbsup: Keep up posted! :cheesy:*


 :cheesy: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Lookin sweet...keep posting your progress!  

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 13 2004, 08:57 PM
> *35 :biggrin: HERE'S THE MAN BEHIND THE BRUSH. HIS NAME IS BILL MARIGOLD. PERSONALLY I LIKE HIS WORK. I REALLY WANTED MIKE LAMBERSON BUT HIS WAITING LIST DID NOT HAVE AN OPENING UNTIL LATE JULY :angry: BUT OH WELL I LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.*


 looking good i my self waited 2 months before mike lamberson
could start my frame but it was worth the wait now i have to 
wait for the body shop to take the body and start working on it.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

MY ADEX :0


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 12:19 AM
> *MY ADEX :0*


 whats up rod is it done yet...need it reinforced.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: twin


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 1 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 1 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 12:19 AM
> *MY ADEX :0*


whats up rod is it done yet...need it reinforced.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: twin[/b][/quote]
NO :angry: I HAD A LITTLE ACCIDENT AT MY PAD


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 1 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 1 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@Jul 2 2004, 12:19 AM
> *MY ADEX :0*


whats up rod is it done yet...need it reinforced.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: twin[/b][/quote]







:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jul 2 2004, 09:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jul 2 2004, 09:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
DAAAAMNNNNNNN NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IS THAT YOUR PAD TWIN???????? LLOKS LIKE YOUR DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Jul 2 2004, 08:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (King Of Rimz @ Jul 2 2004, 08:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAMNNNNNNN NICE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IS THAT YOUR PAD TWIN???????? LLOKS LIKE YOUR DOORS :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NO :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

What's up Rod and Twin ????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood_@Jul 6 2004, 10:50 AM
> *What's up Rod and Twin ???? *


 WASSS UP DINO???


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood (Jun 25, 2004)

not much, just here trying to wake up from the weekend :uh: any more pics of your car in the works? i want to see how it coming out!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood_@Jul 6 2004, 11:58 AM
> *not much, just here trying to wake up from the weekend :uh: any more pics of your car in the works? i want to see how it coming out!! *


 I AIN'T DONE SHIT TO IT YET. HOPEFULLY MY PAINER FINISHES IT THIS WEEKEND. :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

rod tell your painter to get to it man i want to see you ride, ridieng alongside your brother flying the LIFESTYLE plaque :biggrin: 



Last edited by lifestyle4life at Jul 6 2004, 01:41 PM


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

my bad i ment LIFESTYLE plaque you know wat i ment bro had to fix it before people start talking , hows mannys car coming along ? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

sorry no plaque i'm keeping the vinyl for street purposes :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

JUST SHAVE THE VINYL AND OR PATTERN THE TOP THEN YOUR READY YOU START OFF LIKE THAT THEN YOU GO FULL BLOWN SO WAT YOU SAY ROD ? WAT BOUT THE GUY IN THE MONTE DOES HE WANT TO CHECK THE CLUB OUT ? ARE YOU ROLLING TO LEGG LAKE THIS WEEK END THE CLUB WILL THERE FOR THEIR 29TH ANN. JUST KICKING BACK DRINKING AND EATING TACOS, WHO EVER HAS CARS THERE BRINGING THEM OUT, THE 30TH WILL BE THE SHIT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jul 6 2004, 12:46 PM
> *JUST SHAVE THE VINYL AND OR PATTERN THE TOP THEN YOUR READY YOU START OFF LIKE THAT THEN YOU GO FULL BLOWN SO WAT YOU SAY ROD ? WAT BOUT THE GUY IN THE MONTE DOES HE WANT TO CHECK THE CLUB OUT ? ARE YOU ROLLING TO LEGG LAKE THIS WEEK END THE CLUB WILL THERE FOR THEIR 29TH ANN. JUST KICKING BACK DRINKING AND EATING TACOS, WHO EVER HAS CARS THERE BRINGING THEM OUT, THE 30TH WILL BE THE SHIT*


 hell yeah i'll be there this weekend, after the model kit show in ontario :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC+Jul 3 2004, 12:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Black 78 MC @ Jul 3 2004, 12:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO :tears: :tears:  [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Jul 10 2004, 10:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (twinn @ Jul 10 2004, 10:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
HELL YEAH THAT FUCKER IS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 13 2004, 11:12 PM
> *42 :0 TRUNK CENTER. ALL FREE HAND. :biggrin:*


 looks good!


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 11 2004, 10:47 PM
> *1 :biggrin:*


 whats up homie ..is it done :wave:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 11 2004, 09:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 11 2004, 09:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--King Of Rimz_@May 11 2004, 10:47 PM
> *1 :biggrin:*


whats up homie ..is it done :wave:[/b][/quote]
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

how many spare rims do you need???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 12 2004, 12:54 PM
> *how many spare rims do you need??? *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

:twak:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 12 2004, 01:20 PM
> *:twak:*


 :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 12 2004, 01:54 PM
> *how many spare rims do you need??? *


 IF YOU LOOK BETTER.. YOU ONLY SEEN ONE . THE BUMPER KIT IS FOR LOOKS.. MR  BUT ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

^^ that caprice is amazing, never thought id like a brown color car


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twinn+Jul 10 2004, 09:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (twinn @ Jul 10 2004, 09:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle+Jul 12 2004, 10:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ourstyle @ Jul 12 2004, 10:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--graham_@Jul 12 2004, 01:54 PM
> *how many spare rims do you need??? *


IF YOU LOOK BETTER.. YOU ONLY SEEN ONE . THE BUMPER KIT IS FOR LOOKS.. MR  BUT ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
 im just pulling your leg :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH+Jul 12 2004, 11:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Jul 12 2004, 11:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: [/b][/quote]


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

thought i asked maybe not?!!? i need a close up pic and a name/number for that paint any metallic in it? thakns


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:cheesy: 
:0 
 
:biggrin: 
:uh:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Why you bullshitting ROD???? I don't see any new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



From now on all TTT's must have pics :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 31 2004, 09:11 AM
> *Why you bullshitting ROD???? I don't see any new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> From now on all TTT's must have pics  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2093001[/snapback]​*



LATER TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME :biggrin:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jul 31 2004, 04:25 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2093730[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :biggrin: DID YOU LOCATE THE COLOR????


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

no sir looking again am i crazy or is it more silver than tan you used a gold primerthink it would be different with a black?


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Is that 2 tone brown caprice for sale?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 31 2004, 10:42 PM
> *Is that 2 tone brown caprice for sale?
> [snapback]2094493[/snapback]​*



NO BUT THIS IS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

price?


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

love this car


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr impala_@Jul 31 2004, 11:30 PM
> *price?
> [snapback]2094591[/snapback]​*


3,000 FIRM :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

What's up Rodster? almost done? i wanna see, pics,stop by your pad sometime this week.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 3 2004, 03:51 PM
> *What's up Rodster? almost done? i wanna see, pics,stop by your pad sometime this week.
> [snapback]2102405[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 4 2004, 11:27 AM
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> [snapback]2105135[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BennyFuckinBlanco (Jun 22, 2003)

Still lookin for that digital dash....? I still have it (the whole dash).


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Aug 1 2004, 01:06 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This fucker's clean. Your ride is clean too King of Rimz :thumbsup: How much did the PinStripping run you?*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 4 2004, 04:28 PM
> *This fucker's clean. Your ride is clean too King of Rimz :thumbsup: How much did the PinStripping run you?
> [snapback]2106097[/snapback]​*


$300


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

nice caprice, to bad mine isn't out yet  :biggrin:


----------



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

damn i always got to be behind i got an 84 but its a 4 door everyone has a 2 door


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@May 11 2004, 09:22 PM
> *man I feel like a bozo for selling me my factory euro 87..oh well it's in good hands.
> [snapback]1943243[/snapback]​*


Now you're regretting it :twak: I told you not to flip it............but you're right, at least its in good hands :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@May 14 2004, 01:49 PM
> *looking good  i my self waited 2 months before mike lamberson
> could start my frame but it was worth the wait now i have to
> wait for the body shop to take the body and start working on it.
> [snapback]1952838[/snapback]​*


I had to wait a while for Mike as well..............but it was defintely worth the wait.

King of Rimz........the leafing your guy does definetly looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 5 2004, 10:57 AM
> *I had to wait a while for Mike as well..............but it was defintely worth the wait.
> 
> King of Rimz........the leafing your guy does definetly looks good  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2108524[/snapback]​*



THANKS MAN I APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

i bought a 79 to door today!!!!


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

that two-tone is clean....


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

wheres the fuckin pics??? :angry: :biggrin: 

i was cruisin thru burbank yesterday and saw a 2door....gotta lil sad...tehn i got mad cuz it was some mexican with mexico stickers, the half silver/black tint fade and nike stickers rollin some bad(ugly) bolt ons :roflmao: :roflmao: 

was that your homie rod?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Aug 7 2004, 11:48 AM
> *wheres the fuckin pics??? :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> i was cruisin thru burbank yesterday and saw a 2door....gotta lil sad...tehn i got mad cuz it was some mexican with mexico stickers, the half silver/black tint fade and nike stickers rollin some bad(ugly) bolt ons  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: NO PINCHE PAISA MOBILE. I'VE SEEN IT AROUND THOUGH


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no new pics


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:0 car and adex looking good, oh yeah you have a PM man, long time no talk....................call me foolio


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

lookin good man... "so fresh so clean" :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Sep 3 2004, 08:22 AM
> *lookin good man... "so fresh so clean"  :0
> [snapback]2190639[/snapback]​*



THANKS NOW IF I COULD ONLY GET MY PAINTER TO FINISH IT :angry:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

YO ROD IM STILL GONNA GET THEM 5:20S FOR YOU.....HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE THEM BY TODAY ....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 3 2004, 12:49 PM
> *YO ROD  IM STILL GONNA GET THEM 5:20S FOR YOU.....HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE THEM BY TODAY ....
> 
> 
> [snapback]2191387[/snapback]​*



 LET ME KNOW I'LL BE IN THE HARBOR AREA TONIGHT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: GOOD NEWS MY PAINTER PICKED IT UP THIS MORNING TO RECLEAR IT,SO I SHOULD HAVE SOME MORE PICCS THIS EVENING :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: i was wondering whatever happened :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 25 2004, 09:56 AM
> *:thumbsup: i was wondering whatever happened  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2245907[/snapback]​*


NO SHIT SO WAS I :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> whats up homie ..is it done :wave:


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
[snapback]2027590[/snapback]​[/quote]

what's up homie got a new pic 4 u of the caprice


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [snapback]2027590[/snapback]​


what's up homie got a new pic 4 u of the caprice
[snapback]2248331[/snapback]​[/quote]

2


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> what's up homie got a new pic 4 u of the caprice
> [snapback]2248331[/snapback]​


2 
[snapback]2248339[/snapback]​[/quote]

3


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> 2
> [snapback]2248339[/snapback]​


3 
[snapback]2248352[/snapback]​[/quote]

4


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

WHAT'S UP Mr.KING :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Oct 3 2004, 09:23 AM
> *WHAT'S UP Mr.KING :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2263601[/snapback]​*


waasup Fidel??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## fresnosuenos (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats coming along real nice Rod keep us posted!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 16 2004, 02:14 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]2302690[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

nice, looks good.
did u go to the junkyard 2day?
what were u looking for?


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

about tim ewe got some new pics....The paint looks SICK..pinstripings clean---keep it up homie, keep us posted


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fresnosuenos_@Oct 16 2004, 01:43 PM
> *Thats coming along real nice Rod keep us posted!!
> [snapback]2302793[/snapback]​*


THANKS BRO.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Oct 16 2004, 03:49 PM
> *about tim ewe got some new pics....The paint looks SICK..pinstripings clean---keep it up homie, keep us posted
> [snapback]2302961[/snapback]​*




THANX DUDE. HOW IS YOURS COMING ALONG????
I STARTED CLEANING AND PAINTING MY UNDERCARRIAGE OVER THE WEEKEND. I'LL POST MORE PICS LATER IN THE WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 16 2004, 01:58 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2302810[/snapback]​*


 :wave: WASS UUPP :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 18 2004, 11:46 AM
> *:wave: WASS UUPP :biggrin:
> [snapback]2307058[/snapback]​*



whats up???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Oct 18 2004, 08:51 AM
> *whats up???
> [snapback]2307081[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 2nd 2 NoNe (Oct 5, 2002)

you shoulda kept the original clips on it. it still looks good though.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i'll take care of this for you rod




:uh: 



man i got that gas tank for $40 :biggrin: 
no interior pieces tho, ttyl


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

THANX KGEE :biggrin: 


YEAH BRO,I'LL HIT YOU UP LATER IN THE WEEK


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Oct 18 2004, 07:07 PM
> *LOOKS GOOD :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2309147[/snapback]​*



THANX HOMIE, YOUR EXPEDITION LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t
'cause i'm a post more pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 23 2004, 10:07 AM
> *t
> t
> t
> ...



LIAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 23 2004, 04:24 PM
> *LIAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2322275[/snapback]​*


 :0 SOMETIMES :biggrin: 
REAR INNER FENDER


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

REAR INNER 2


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FRONT PASSENGER SIDE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FRONT DRIVER SIDE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FRONT PASSENGER


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

1" EXTENSION :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

LAST SHOT. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK SO FAR.(NOTICE MY REINFORCED LOWERS) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Looking good homie. Except why don't you wrap that belly and frame real good to go with them lowers that way you don't mess up a good thing. I'd hate to see your quarters buckled after all that work.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Oct 23 2004, 09:10 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looking good homie. Except why don't you wrap that belly and frame real good to go with them lowers that way you don't mess up a good thing. I'd hate to see your quarters buckled after all that work.
> [snapback]2322912[/snapback]​*



THANX. AND YEAH THAT'S THE NEXT THING ON MY LIST..REINFORCE MY FRAME


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

whats up rod :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 23 2004, 11:27 PM
> *THANX. AND YEAH THAT'S THE NEXT THING ON MY LIST..REINFORCE MY FRAME
> [snapback]2323007[/snapback]​*


    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Oct 25 2004, 10:11 AM
> *whats up  rod  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2326173[/snapback]​*


wass up homie como estas. y tu ranfla??????? :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 25 2004, 07:55 PM
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2327948[/snapback]​*


how much miguel???????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

looks tight

we shoulda took a pic of our 6 rides
the boxes, bubbles and suvs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Oct 25 2004, 09:46 PM
> *looks tight
> 
> we shoulda took a pic of our 6 rides
> ...


yup we shoulda


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
FOR ASIANBOI'S INSPIRATION


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2002)

> whats up homie ..is it done :wave:


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
[snapback]2027590[/snapback]​[/quote]


WOW, Nice car man. That's a job well done. Looks too good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 25 2004, 10:03 PM
> *how much miguel???????????????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2328174[/snapback]​*


call the house my bro will hook u up :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

you know the number rod :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

car looks good Rod cant wait to see it finished


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Nov 1 2004, 12:13 AM
> *car looks good Rod cant wait to see it finished
> [snapback]2346826[/snapback]​*



THANX EDWIN, AND I CAN'T WAIT EITHER :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Very nice car! I bet it looks even better in person. Gotta respect all the work that goes into making cars look good. Looks perfect :biggrin: --Chris


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Nov 3 2004, 03:25 AM
> *Very nice car! I bet it looks even better in person. Gotta respect all the work that goes into making cars look good. Looks perfect  :biggrin:  --Chris
> [snapback]2354681[/snapback]​*



THANX, I APPRECIATE THE POSITIVE COMMENT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 31 2004, 10:31 PM
> *you know the number rod :biggrin:
> [snapback]2346795[/snapback]​*


your never there :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 4 2004, 10:24 AM
> *your never there :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2359354[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHAT I WAS GONNA SAY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Oct 31 2004, 01:21 PM
> *
> WOW, Nice car man. That's a job well done. Looks too good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2345676[/snapback]​*



THANKS


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

nothing new :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

I KNOW HUH....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NOT YET  SOON THOUGH :cheesy:


----------



## Hipower (Dec 29, 2003)

whats up Rod, car is looking clean


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hipower_@Nov 20 2004, 07:59 PM
> *whats up Rod, car is looking clean
> [snapback]2432670[/snapback]​*



HEY HOMIE WASS UP??? NEW PICS GOT ME SOME CHROME THANX TO VLOVE FROMTHIS SITE FOR THE HOOK UP


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

who did the crome work,looking good i got an 81 coupe it's ready for some crome


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Nov 28 2004, 05:04 PM
> *who did the crome work,looking good i got an 81 coupe it's ready for some crome
> [snapback]2455572[/snapback]​*


IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN RICH FROM HERE DID IT, I JUST BOUGHT THE PARTS FROM VLOVE(ALSO HERE)


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 28 2004, 05:06 PM
> *IF I'M NOT MISTAKEN RICH FROM HERE DID IT, I JUST BOUGHT THE PARTS FROM VLOVE(ALSO HERE)
> [snapback]2455577[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: Nice really nice :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

looking real good bruddah...in that 2nd pic is that the gas tank straps?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 28 2004, 08:12 PM
> *:thumbsup: Nice  really nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]2456261[/snapback]​*


THANX BRO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 28 2004, 10:09 PM
> *looking real good bruddah...in that 2nd pic is that the gas tank straps?
> [snapback]2456469[/snapback]​*


 :0 HOW IN THE HELL DID YOU NOTICE ????
OH I FORGOT YOU OWN ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

:biggrin: ya i wanna paint my gastank and chrome my tank straps...but i dunno what color i should paint it cuz i hate how it looks when they paint the undercarriage white and it looks all grimy after drivin it.... chromes lookin SICK, can't wait to see it on your car...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...coming out hard ass fuck homie...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2004, 06:29 PM
> *damn...coming out hard ass fuck homie...
> [snapback]2459312[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH, TRYING TO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

:thumbsup: bump..how bout some more frame pics....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 29 2004, 10:16 PM
> *:thumbsup: bump..how bout some more frame pics....
> [snapback]2459989[/snapback]​*


SOON, AS SOON AS I GET THE DIFF CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Nov 29 2004, 12:12 AM
> *:biggrin:  ya i wanna paint my gastank and chrome my tank straps...but i dunno what color i should paint it cuz i hate how it looks when they paint the undercarriage white and it looks all grimy after drivin it.... chromes lookin SICK, can't wait to see it on your car...
> [snapback]2456740[/snapback]​*



PAINT YOUR TANK GLOSS BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 29 2004, 10:18 PM
> *PAINT YOUR TANK GLOSS BLACK :biggrin:
> [snapback]2459997[/snapback]​*



GLOSS WILL LOOK LIKE SHYT WITH OVER SPRAY ...MAYBE A SATIN COLOR NOT TO GLOSSY ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

JUST CHROME THE GAS TANK


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:cheesy: chrome tank :thumbsup: 

why not???


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

i dunnoo..its gonna be a street car so if i chromed the tank, id be pissed for spending all that $$ to chrome it the 1st time i scraped it....i think i might go with gloss black, that looked good on my gutlass' rearend


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 30 2004, 01:06 AM
> *GLOSS WILL LOOK LIKE SHYT WITH OVER SPRAY ...MAYBE A SATIN COLOR NOT TO GLOSSY ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2460161[/snapback]​*


Good point, the satin will make the chrome shine a little brighter, huh? 
Or paint to match the body??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 29 2004, 11:06 PM
> *GLOSS WILL LOOK LIKE SHYT WITH OVER SPRAY ...MAYBE A SATIN COLOR NOT TO GLOSSY ...
> 
> 
> [snapback]2460161[/snapback]​*


 :0 THANX FOR THE TIP :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzle (Sep 27, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bizzle_@Jan 8 2005, 09:40 AM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2584104[/snapback]​*


 :0 GLAD YOU LIKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 LOOK WHAT I GOT :biggrin: 42" MOONROOF CAME OUT OF A 1979 LINCOLN DIAMOND JUBILEE. :0 GOLD GLASS IS VERY RARE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 42"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

no oone cares about gold glass LETS SEE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2005, 12:12 AM
> *no oone cares about gold glass LETS SEE THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2609369[/snapback]​*


 :0 GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT.....









































BESIDES IF YOU WANNA SEE IT THAT BAD DRIVE TO MY HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i wont even drive to go see my 64 at the body shop LMAO


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

GET THAT ROOF OVER HERE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2005, 01:55 AM
> *i wont even drive to go see my 64 at the body shop LMAO
> [snapback]2609484[/snapback]​*


THEN TOO BAD, YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT WON'T YOU??? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 16 2005, 02:00 AM
> *GET THAT ROOF OVER HERE ALREADY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2609490[/snapback]​*


THURSDAY, AFTER I GO TO COURT


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

cmon rod pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 17 2005, 04:54 PM
> *cmon rod pics
> [snapback]2614180[/snapback]​*


SOON :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 THE 13'S 72 SPOKES OF COURSE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NEW TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

box looks clean man


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

520 13's hmmmm so rod when can i stop by and get your address errrr imean see your car


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2005, 11:33 PM
> *520 13's hmmmm so rod when can i stop by and get your address errrr  imean see your car
> [snapback]2615831[/snapback]​*


WHEN EVER YOU WANT


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YOU still owe me a color code.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jan 18 2005, 10:44 AM
> *YOU still owe me a color code.
> [snapback]2616836[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2005, 09:20 AM
> *WHEN EVER YOU WANT
> [snapback]2616772[/snapback]​*


cool gimme your addy and a time when no ones gonna be home :biggrin: :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2005, 08:38 PM
> *:0 THE 13'S 72 SPOKES OF COURSE
> [snapback]2615436[/snapback]​*


I got a brand new one of those wheels willing to sell it if interested in it hit me up with best offer


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 19 2005, 12:21 AM
> *I got a brand new one of those wheels willing to sell it if interested in it hit me up with best offer
> [snapback]2619908[/snapback]​*


HELL YEAH PM ME A PRICE ON THE WHEEL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2005, 09:29 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> cool gimme your addy and a time when no ones gonna be home  :biggrin:  :0
> [snapback]2619632[/snapback]​*


and a key to the garage


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0
NARDI :biggrin:


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Where did you get the Nardi?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Jan 22 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Where did you get the Nardi?
> [snapback]2631488[/snapback]​*


E-BAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:wave: :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

see its so easy to make your wheel wells and shit clean these younger guys just slap wheels and roll THE WHEEL WELLS GOTTA BE CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit look its already a cali hopper, it doesnt have any bumpers. sorry had to do it. the car looks nice though


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

looks good


:tears: i want my car painted.

whens it comin out??? :0


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

let's see the roof man


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: WHATS UP RON LET'S MAKE A DEAL WITH SOME 5.20'S 
I GOT WHAT YOU NEED YOU GOT WHAT I NEED !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Feb 7 2005, 11:28 PM
> *looks good
> :tears: i want my car painted.
> 
> ...


SOON KEV


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

lookin real nice, kee  p postin them pics,


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Feb 12 2005, 06:20 AM
> *lookin real nice, kee  p postin them pics,
> [snapback]2715039[/snapback]​*


FO' SHO. JUST HAD THE UPHOLSTERER OVER HERE EARLIER TODAY AND HE'LL BE BACK NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

we need more pics...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 14 2005, 12:07 AM
> *we need more pics...
> [snapback]2722246[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: SOON


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 14 2005, 07:45 PM
> *:cheesy: SOON
> [snapback]2725931[/snapback]​*


  DAMN I'M STILL WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 2 2005, 11:14 PM
> * DAMN I'M STILL WAITING :biggrin:
> [snapback]2801934[/snapback]​*


ME TOO!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 3 2005, 01:11 AM
> *ME TOO!!
> [snapback]2802079[/snapback]​*


YEAH, BUT I'M WAITING FOR THE UPHOLSTERER TO DO MY VINYL 'CAUSE MY MOONROOF IS IN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 42 INCH GOLD DIAMOND JUBILEE MOONROOF :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

god damn, the moonroof idea just moved up the list for my 81. what does it usually cost to get a moonroof put in?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 09:45 PM
> *god damn, the moonroof idea just moved up the list for my 81. what does it usually cost to get a moonroof put in?
> [snapback]2806394[/snapback]​*


4-450


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 3 2005, 09:52 PM
> *4-450
> [snapback]2806428[/snapback]​*


god damn....definetly makes the car though


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 08:53 PM
> *god damn....definetly makes the car though
> [snapback]2806438[/snapback]​*


 450 is a lot? damn.....its for everything :cheesy: 
looks good, i got to see it in person


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 3 2005, 10:00 PM
> *450 is a lot? damn.....its for everything  :cheesy:
> looks good, i got to see it in person
> [snapback]2806463[/snapback]​*


what do you mean everything? thats including the moonroof itself?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 3 2005, 10:00 PM
> *450 is a lot? damn.....its for everything  :cheesy:
> looks good, i got to see it in person
> [snapback]2806463[/snapback]​*


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 09:01 PM
> *what do you mean everything? thats including the moonroof itself?
> [snapback]2806470[/snapback]​*


yea...duuuh lolol


----------



## schmidt64 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Mar 3 2005, 10:24 PM
> *yea...duuuh lolol
> [snapback]2806535[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: so what does an install only cost?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 10:26 PM
> *:biggrin:  so what does an install only cost?
> [snapback]2806539[/snapback]​*


HE'S FUCKING W/ YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 OH..I SEE...GOT THE ROOF INSTALLED ALREADY.....


----------



## ChicanoCruiser (Feb 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 3 2005, 08:38 PM
> *YEAH, BUT I'M WAITING FOR THE UPHOLSTERER TO DO MY VINYL 'CAUSE MY MOONROOF IS IN :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i just love that color ... my dad had one same color when i was growing up, first car i ever cruised in ... i didnt talk to him for 2 weeks when he sold it :angry:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by schmidt64_@Mar 3 2005, 09:26 PM
> *:biggrin:  so what does an install only cost?
> [snapback]2806539[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Mar 3 2005, 11:58 PM
> *:0 OH..I SEE...GOT THE ROOF INSTALLED ALREADY.....
> [snapback]2806877[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: YUP YUP


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 13 2004, 10:12 PM
> *42 :0  TRUNK CENTER.  ALL FREE HAND. :biggrin:
> [snapback]1950292[/snapback]​*


ok i dunno if this is supposed to be this way or its supposed to be even but if you notice on the darker color the bottom sides they arnt spaced evenly the left side is thicker than the right if you dont see it PM me and ill use arrows in paint to show you lol


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKS NICE ROD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT


----------



## KJ-5 (Oct 7, 2004)

looks good homie keep the pics coming :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 7 2005, 12:07 AM
> *   LOOKS NICE ROD :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2965625[/snapback]​*


 :0 THANX


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

YOU DIRTY S.O.B! stay off my porch


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 7 2005, 02:29 PM
> *YOU DIRTY S.O.B! stay off my porch
> [snapback]2968867[/snapback]​*


your sista gave it to me :0


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 7 2005, 03:10 PM
> *your sista gave it to me :0
> [snapback]2968999[/snapback]​*


o well tommorow is her birthday...see you at dinner


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Apr 7 2005, 03:57 PM
> *o well tommorow is her birthday...see you at dinner
> [snapback]2969165[/snapback]​*


  TELL HER I SAID HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: PIECING BACK THE PUZZLE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:biggrin: NO MORE REAR DEFROSTER, INSTALLED A CLEAR REAR GLASS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 14 2005, 09:53 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3003013[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 sick!!! :cheesy: no pillow tops??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2005, 10:37 PM
> *:0 sick!!!  :cheesy: no pillow tops??
> 
> 
> [snapback]3003221[/snapback]​*


  NO I DECIDED I'M GOING TWEED AND VYNIL FOR MY INTERIOR. MY CAR GOES TO THE UPHOLSTERER NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

car is looking bad ass rod! can't wait to see it done ! up next the fleetwood :thumbsup: hey i still got the blue one almost ready for the sale!! let me know.... :tears:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Apr 15 2005, 09:13 AM
> *car is looking bad ass rod! can't wait to see it done ! up next the fleetwood :thumbsup:  hey i still got the blue one almost ready for the sale!! let me know.... :tears:
> [snapback]3004559[/snapback]​*


THANX DINO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OLD INTERIOR  GOING OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR VYNIL AND TWEED :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 DOING THE LANDAU TOP :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RollinSlow84 (Jun 26, 2003)

do you have anymore pics of the moonroof install? was the moonroof brand new or did you get it off another car, if so what year and make?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 2 2005, 10:24 PM
> *OLD INTERIOR  GOING OUT TO MAKE ROOM FOR VYNIL AND TWEED :cheesy:
> [snapback]3217563[/snapback]​*


same pattern on the seat?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinSlow84_@Jun 3 2005, 07:45 AM
> *do you have anymore pics of the moonroof install?  was the moonroof brand new or did you get it off another car, if so what year and make?
> [snapback]3218737[/snapback]​*


USED MOONROOF, FROM A 78 LINCOLN DIAMOND JUBILEE :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 3 2005, 08:35 AM
> *same pattern on the seat?
> [snapback]3218938[/snapback]​*


NAH. DIFFERENT PATTERN, WITH SOME 3-D DESIGNS  ALSO TWO-TONES OF TWEED.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 3 2005, 09:02 AM
> *NAH. DIFFERENT PATTERN, WITH SOME 3-D DESIGNS  ALSO TWO-TONES OF TWEED.
> [snapback]3219051[/snapback]​*


wha...?? what you talking about? any examples?


----------



## so-crates (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 2 2005, 10:27 PM
> *:0 DOING THE LANDAU TOP :0
> [snapback]3217581[/snapback]​*


what do you mean doing the landau????? i wanna see more pix of that!!!!!


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

good to see some progress pics on this box again...can't wait to see that interior


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

IT'S LOOKING REAL NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Those 2 door Landaus are the shit. Too many people dont realize how tight those cars are done up right. I have loved those since I saw the one on the Ice Cube video for 'Bop Gun' hitting switches with the euro clip. You hardly ever find one sitting for sale these days either.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

NICE RIDE HOMIE HOP ETO SEE IT SOON ENOUGH :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: oh you will homie hopefully, for your clubs show :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 14 2005, 11:48 PM
> *:biggrin: NO MORE REAR DEFROSTER, INSTALLED A CLEAR REAR GLASS
> [snapback]3002983[/snapback]​*



i love the way that looks with no rear defog. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
how come you didn't upgrade the mirrors to the euros??


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 4 2005, 04:50 PM
> *:cheesy: oh you will homie hopefully, for your clubs show :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3224349[/snapback]​*


if you get it done b4 hit me up  ill be in san du=iego at the lowrider show :cheesy: 






































lol ya right :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 4 2005, 06:35 PM
> *i love the way that looks with no rear defog. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> how come you didn't upgrade the mirrors to the euros??
> [snapback]3224747[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: there getting painted right now :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 5 2005, 01:44 AM
> *:cheesy: there getting painted right now :biggrin:
> [snapback]3225809[/snapback]​*



cool


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

NICE RIDE ROD!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 3 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Those 2 door Landaus are the shit. Too many people dont realize  how tight those cars are done up right. I have loved those since I saw the one on the Ice Cube  video for 'Bop Gun' hitting switches with the euro clip. You  hardly ever find one sitting for sale these days either.
> [snapback]3222274[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 5 2005, 08:25 AM
> *NICE RIDE ROD!
> [snapback]3226457[/snapback]​*


thanx


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by so-crates_@Jun 3 2005, 09:50 AM
> *what do you mean doing the landau????? i wanna see more pix of that!!!!!
> [snapback]3219231[/snapback]​*


installing the new vinyl


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 6 2005, 08:48 AM
> *installing the new vinyl
> 
> [snapback]3231302[/snapback]​*



i'll post more pics tonite :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by so-crates_@Jun 3 2005, 09:50 AM
> *what do you mean doing the landau????? i wanna see more pix of that!!!!!
> [snapback]3219231[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

damn im jealous  :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jun 6 2005, 09:09 PM
> *damn im jealous    :biggrin:
> [snapback]3234624[/snapback]​*


  why????  :dunno:


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

very n1ce


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NICE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jun 6 2005, 11:55 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NICE :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3235222[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: thanx twinn :biggrin: 
what's up with your m/c????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 Hustle_@Jun 6 2005, 11:02 PM
> *very n1ce
> [snapback]3235028[/snapback]​*


thanx your ride looks tits also


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

looks nice with the vinyl and sunroof uffin: ... when do you think the ride will be done?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 7 2005, 09:13 AM
> *looks nice with the vinyl and sunroof uffin: ... when do you think the ride will be done?
> [snapback]3236758[/snapback]​*


hopefully in the next couple of weeks


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

NASTY ASS SHIT BROWN DASH


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: NEW NICE AND TAN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: TWEED ON THE DASH TOP


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: headliner


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: HEADLINER, MOONROOF OPEN :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: HARD AT WORK


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

FUCKING ROD...LOOKS GOOD....I GUESSING IT WILL BE IN SAN PEDRO ON THE 30TH....... :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Wut up Rod car lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy: 
headliner looks good! cant wait to see more pics...
:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 7 2005, 12:14 AM
> * FUCKING ROD...LOOKS GOOD....I GUESSING IT WILL BE IN SAN PEDRO ON THE 30TH....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3374499[/snapback]​*


  SHIT I WISH  
THANX EDWIN, COAST ONE AND 81HUSTLE


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

HEY ROD PRINT THE DASH INSERTS SAME COLOR AS THE OUTSIDE :biggrin: 
AND I BET IT'S GOING STAND OUT. LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

I LIKE , I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Jul 7 2005, 09:21 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kinda wanted to keep the wood trim since i got a nardi whhel that is similar in color


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 7 2005, 12:21 AM
> *:cheesy: HARD AT WORK
> [snapback]3374316[/snapback]​*


ahahahah check out the pencil pinche ******* :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so whats next?? whats left?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2005, 12:58 PM
> *so whats next?? whats left?
> [snapback]3422136[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: went to check out all my lower rocker panels and the window trims. they are looking clean :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: you ended up picking them up!? goodshit!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2005, 01:13 PM
> *:biggrin: you ended up picking them up!? goodshit!
> [snapback]3422239[/snapback]​*


nah bro i sent out mine to get chromeplated


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

like that? :thumbsup: what he end up doing with those reanodized ones? those would have been nice too, but cant beat chrome :cheesy: cant wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 16 2005, 02:01 PM
> *nah bro i sent out mine to get chromeplated
> [snapback]3422375[/snapback]​*



when u gonna send mine too...


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

whered the trims you got from me go ? i see alot of cars here im just courius


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Jul 16 2005, 09:56 PM
> *whered the trims you got from me go ? i see alot of cars here im just courius
> [snapback]3424132[/snapback]​*


i sent those out to get chromeplated also :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 16 2005, 09:30 PM
> *when u gonna send mine too...
> 
> 
> [snapback]3423988[/snapback]​*


let me know :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 16 2005, 02:13 PM
> *like that? :thumbsup: what he end up doing with those reanodized ones? those would have been nice too, but cant beat chrome  :cheesy:  cant wait to see what it looks like.
> [snapback]3422416[/snapback]​*


the reanodized ones are still there. let me know if you want them


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 my dash :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 no more interior door handles or power window switch or door locks :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 my door will have the flowing pattern also


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

interesting... looks good, i see the direction your taking this. :0 

one question... how you gonna roll down your window when the cop pulls you over??


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 19 2005, 01:33 AM
> *interesting... looks good, i see the direction your taking this.  :0
> 
> one question... how you gonna roll down your window when the cop pulls you over??
> [snapback]3434816[/snapback]​*


he's gonna try to pull the remote out of his back pocket and get blasted....


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 19 2005, 07:30 AM
> *he's gonna try to pull the remote out of his back pocket and get blasted....
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> [snapback]3435679[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
nah bro, 92LOWTOY, is gonna relocate my switches under the dash.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 dam....custom rodder......



:biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD.....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jul 19 2005, 02:48 PM
> *:0 dam....custom rodder......
> :biggrin:   LOOKS GOOD.....
> [snapback]3438386[/snapback]​*


CUSTOM "ROD"DER IS CORRECT


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

thats tight


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i like the door panels very original idea


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

que onda rod looks like you did your toe nails too. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
j/k  looking good hey i have more chrome goodies hit me up


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 19 2005, 03:51 PM
> *thats tight
> [snapback]3438952[/snapback]​*


THANX


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Jul 19 2005, 04:02 PM
> *que onda rod looks like you did your toe nails too. :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k    looking good hey i have more chrome goodies hit me up
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU BET BUDDY. LIKE THE AIRBRUSH DESIGN???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: I cant wait to see the finished product. You got somethin really nice homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 19 2005, 04:37 PM
> *:thumbsup: I cant wait to see the finished product. You got somethin really nice  homie
> [snapback]3439190[/snapback]​*


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

lol at the toenails pic


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

whats up rod, nice nails :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 19 2005, 05:07 PM
> *lol at the toenails pic
> [snapback]3439331[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southsider_@Jul 19 2005, 05:08 PM
> *whats up rod, nice nails :biggrin:
> [snapback]3439336[/snapback]​*


THANX BRO. HOW YOU BEEN???


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

if u need parts i know where there an 85 2 door around here (all the steel is rotten and full of bondo) but if theres ne trim pieces or other shit u need pm me


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jul 19 2005, 05:09 PM
> *if u need parts i know where there an 85 2 door around here (all the steel is rotten and full of bondo) but if theres ne trim pieces or other shit  u need pm me
> [snapback]3439345[/snapback]​*


    THANX FOR THE OFFER BRO. I PRETTY MUCH GOT EVERYTHING NOW. I ALSO PICKED UP A LOT OF NOS PARTS FOR IT :cheesy:


----------



## southsider (Jan 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2005, 04:09 PM
> *THANX BRO. HOW YOU BEEN???
> [snapback]3439344[/snapback]​*


cant complain


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

thats sick, i'd love a 2 door caprice but i cant bring myself to get rid of my cutty


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 19 2005, 06:05 PM
> *
> [snapback]3439312[/snapback]​*


A ESTUPIDO HOW IS IT THAT YOUR ASS COULD GET A RIDE LIKE THAT WHEN YOUR ASS IS ON GR? :biggrin: NICE RIDE PEPINO HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 19 2005, 05:38 PM
> *A ESTUPIDO HOW IS IT THAT YOUR ASS COULD GET A RIDE LIKE THAT WHEN YOUR ASS IS ON GR? :biggrin: NICE RIDE PEPINO HEAD :biggrin:
> [snapback]3439484[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID GR.NO ****** I'M ON WIC AND FOODSTAMPS


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Damn Rod, the box looks great..........you bringing it out this weekend? :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 20 2005, 09:50 AM
> *Damn Rod, the box looks great..........you bringing it out this weekend?  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3442791[/snapback]​*


NO     NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BEING DONE :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you gonna repaint the car? add some patterns??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 20 2005, 09:16 AM
> *NO        NOT EVEN CLOSE TO BEING DONE :angry:
> [snapback]3442903[/snapback]​*


What else you gotta do? Looks pretty good in the pics from last July.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 20 2005, 10:05 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS FOOL SAID GR.NO ****** I'M ON WIC AND FOODSTAMPS
> [snapback]3442537[/snapback]​*


by the time your car comes out fool it will be a classic baboso :biggrin:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

this car is gonna be so SICK when it's done..... :biggrin: 
can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats it. My next car is gonna be one of those 2dr caprices. Fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Jul 20 2005, 05:37 PM
> *by the time your car comes out fool it will be a classic baboso :biggrin:
> [snapback]3445692[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: me>>> :twak: <<<you :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 20 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Thats it. My next car is gonna be one of those 2dr caprices. Fuck it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3445991[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: 92lowtoy wiring up my new window switches


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD ROD CRIMINAL DID A HELL OF A JOB...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

U NEED A DIGI DASH OR A CADDY DASH..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 30 2005, 01:23 AM
> *U NEED A DIGI DASH OR A CADDY DASH..
> 
> 
> [snapback]3509184[/snapback]​*



 no i don't my chevy does not want an identity crisis :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2005, 10:59 AM
> * no i don't my chevy does not want an identity crisis :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3509800[/snapback]​*


keep it og


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2005, 08:04 AM
> *keep it og
> [snapback]3509823[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2005, 07:59 AM
> * no i don't my chevy does not want an identity crisis :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3509800[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jul 30 2005, 08:44 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3509964[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Jul 30 2005, 02:13 PM
> *
> [snapback]3510997[/snapback]​*


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2005, 07:59 AM
> * no i don't my chevy does not want an identity crisis :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3509800[/snapback]​*



:uh: 

:angry:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 30 2005, 07:59 AM
> * no i don't my chevy does not want an identity crisis :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3509800[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:

YOUR CHEVY DONT WANNA BE A LAYITLOW MEMBER? LOL :roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 7 2005, 10:09 AM
> *:cheesy: thanx twinn :biggrin:
> what's up with your m/c????
> [snapback]3236731[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: its getting a custum dust job on it in the garage :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 1 2005, 10:04 PM
> *:biggrin: its getting a custum dust job on it in the garage :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3525224[/snapback]​*


  :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 thanx now it's where it belongs :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 my passenger side door :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

them loco looks good :biggrin: maybe when mine is done also we can 
start a car club with carpices only !!!!!!!1


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i just looked through this front the begining, looking very nice, love that 2dr boxes :biggrin: 

i want one of those gold moons!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 5 2005, 10:51 AM~3546798
> *i just looked through this front the begining, looking very nice, love that 2dr boxes  :biggrin:
> 
> i want one of those gold moons!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: STR8 FROM A LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 5 2005, 03:46 PM~3547952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: STR8 FROM A LINCOLN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u never find shit like that in the junk yard here, ever


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 4 2005, 10:39 PM~3544794
> *:0 my passenger side door :0
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 3 2005, 06:01 PM~3219046
> *USED MOONROOF, FROM A 78 LINCOLN DIAMOND JUBILEE :cheesy:
> *


i got a roof from the exact car,,year and all,,,same gold tint


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Aug 6 2005, 12:53 PM~3552198
> *i got a roof from the exact car,,year and all,,,same gold tint
> *


sell it to me fool


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 7 2005, 11:54 PM~3559345
> *sell it to me fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ALREADY PMED HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by four13rider_@Aug 5 2005, 10:30 PM~3550409
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 the seats have begun


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn foo looking sick. why did you go with chevy logo instead of caprice? :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man...i really like that interior combo..looks good!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 8 2005, 08:31 PM~3564507
> *damn foo looking sick. why did you go with chevy logo instead of caprice? :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: damn embroiderer didn't have the pattern, and wanted to charge a set-up fee :angry: :angry:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Aug 8 2005, 09:32 PM~3564976
> *man...i really like that interior combo..looks good!!!
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

so fresh and so clean......... 3 thumbs up... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 8 2005, 10:28 PM~3565361
> *so fresh and so clean......... 3 thumbs up... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: thank you very much bro


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 8 2005, 10:00 AM~3560217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I ALREADY PMED HIM ABOUT IT :biggrin:
> *


back up!!! :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 8 2005, 10:56 PM~3565477
> *back up!!!  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

you the men rod :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Aug 8 2005, 10:58 PM~3565485
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 8 2005, 08:19 PM~3564437
> *:cheesy:
> *


Nice seats!!
:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Aug 9 2005, 11:53 AM~3570745
> *you the men rod  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THANKS LOPEZ.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Aug 9 2005, 06:50 PM~3573065
> *Nice seats!!
> :0
> *


thanks bro,hopefully it will done this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 8 2005, 08:10 PM~3564382
> *:0 the seats have begun
> *


TIGHT, I LIKE THE COSTAL DE PAPAS LOOK  KEEP IN IT HOOD LIKE DAT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Aug 10 2005, 11:42 AM~3580653
> *TIGHT, I LIKE THE COSTAL DE PAPAS LOOK  KEEP IN IT HOOD LIKE DAT
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 10 2005, 09:34 PM~3587954
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VLOVE_@Aug 11 2005, 12:51 PM~3594467
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks. now some more pics  had my glass guy come in and install my side windows.did a damn good job, and he's mobile :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:  :0 also had 92lowtoy come in and install my overhead tv :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: maikng sure it opens and closes :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice window frame :cheesy: gonna do it the front door too?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 08:57 AM~3603465
> *nice window frame :cheesy: gonna do it the front door too?
> *


  nah i had to go that route 'cause i couldn't find nos ones


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 12 2005, 10:51 AM~3604277
> * nah i had to go that route 'cause i couldn't find nos ones
> *


didnt someone on here say you could buy them at the dealer, it was 75 for one side and like 85 for the other. :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T T T


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 11:19 AM~3604479
> *didnt someone on here say you could buy them at the dealer, it was 75 for one side and like 85 for the other. :dunno:
> *


  DAMN I WISH  I WOULD BUY THEM IN A HEARTBEAT :cheesy:


----------



## Papi_J (May 21, 2005)

King loc - any shots showing the whole thing ? I'm REALLY digging this ride you've done man !!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKING F$%^KIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Papi_J_@Aug 13 2005, 04:25 PM~3611858
> *King loc - any shots showing the whole thing ? I'm REALLY digging this ride you've done man !!
> *


  as soon as it's done. the car is not yet put together


----------



## estupet_beach (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 14 2005, 01:03 PM~3616709
> * as soon as it's done. the car is not yet put together
> *


who are you going to roll with? im sure theres a bunch of clubs hitting you up?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nothingbutthebest_@Aug 14 2005, 04:36 PM~3619525
> *who are you going to roll with? im sure theres a bunch of clubs hitting you up?
> *


He`ll probrobly choose a club that best suits his lifestyle


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Aug 14 2005, 12:36 PM~3615522
> * LOOKING F$%^KIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## estupet_beach (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Aug 14 2005, 07:45 PM~3620403
> *He`ll probrobly choose a club that best suits his lifestyle
> *


just wondering thats a tight as ride


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

DAMNNNN........That car looks freakin Awesome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Aug 15 2005, 10:17 AM~3626352
> *DAMNNNN........That car looks freakin Awesome.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

fuck its clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

THATS A TIGHT ASS RIDE CANT WAITTO SEE IT DIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

what up . i was LOOKING?.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Aug 15 2005, 06:05 PM~3629252
> *what up . i was LOOKING?.
> *


 :0 :wave: :wave: thank you,thank you what do you think????


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 15 2005, 08:01 PM~3629625
> *:0  :wave:  :wave: thank you,thank you what do you think????
> *


look nice ..will i see you at the car show????


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

IS THE CAR LIFTED ARLEADY???? I REMEMBER SEEING PIX OF CHROME SUSPENSION......JUST WONDERING?????  AND YES THE CAR IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Aug 16 2005, 12:50 AM~3633719
> *IS THE CAR LIFTED ARLEADY???? I REMEMBER SEEING PIX OF CHROME SUSPENSION......JUST WONDERING?????   AND YES THE CAR IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah :cheesy: i did it myself.2 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

if you ever think of sellin the car - contact me and I'll buy it straight no q's asked





 




real good job man, I love it so keep posting


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

CAR LOOKING GOOD ROD AVER CUANDO PASAS POR LA CASA PARA VERLO ROD POR LA MAPLE ST IN GLENDALE SOY EL COMPA LUPE :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 16 2005, 12:19 PM~3636276
> * CAR LOOKING GOOD ROD AVER CUANDO PASAS POR LA CASA PARA VERLO ROD POR LA MAPLE ST IN GLENDALE SOY EL COMPA LUPE :biggrin:
> *


 :0  como estas homie, yeah i kinda figured it was you. :biggrin: 
ya mero con el '63???? post some more pics homes


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

I SAY ABOUT ANOTHER TWO WEEK'S ALOT OF WORK PERO WILL BE WORTH IT :biggrin: A ROD WHO POLISH YOUR CROME'S... :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 16 2005, 06:33 PM~3638799
> * I SAY ABOUT ANOTHER  TWO WEEK'S ALOT OF WORK PERO WILL BE WORTH IT :biggrin: A ROD WHO POLISH YOUR CROME'S... :biggrin:
> *


ventura's in south central


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz


DO THEY FIX THE LIL DENT'S AND STUFF ARE THEY ESPENSIVE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 16 2005, 08:11 PM~3639500
> *King Of Rimz
> DO THEY FIX THE LIL DENT'S AND STUFF ARE THEY ESPENSIVE
> *


yeah they fix all that. homie is very reasonable and does great quality chrome


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz



I'AM LOOKING FOR SOMEONE THAT DOE'S THAT


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## chi-sexy8 (Aug 18, 2005)

looks nice good job   sexy8-chitown just checking out your work here bro looks good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nothingbutthebest_@Aug 14 2005, 04:36 PM~3619525
> *who are you going to roll with? im sure theres a bunch of clubs hitting you up?
> *


 :cheesy: yeah there's been a few offers, but i'll probably roll solo.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

a little bit more sewing


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

nice car mayne


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Aug 15 2005, 04:05 PM~3628482
> *fuck its clean    :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz



:0 LOOKING GOOD ROD POST MORE PICS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 23 2005, 09:16 AM~3675549
> *King Of Rimz
> :0 LOOKING GOOD ROD POST MORE PICS
> *


tonite :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 29 2005, 01:58 PM~3713965
> *tonite :cheesy:
> *


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Aug 29 2005, 02:40 PM~3714321
> *
> *


 :cheesy: YUP YA MERO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: MY SUNVISORS


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

BOLTING IN THE FRONT SEAT


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: TOP VIEW


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: THIS IS WHERE MY WINDOW SWITCHES WENT :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn foo, u aint playin... seats came out nice :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

Car lookin good Rod!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chi-sexy8_@Aug 20 2005, 11:55 PM~3664380
> *looks nice  good job     sexy8-chitown just checking out your work here  bro looks good
> *


thank you very much


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin: A ROD IS COMING OUT FIRME LOOKING GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2005, 10:30 PM~3717662
> *damn foo, u aint playin... seats came out nice :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks bro.


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

looks clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 DAM ROD...LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

what kind of wheels is the Landau gonna be rollin on??????  daytons????? triple golds?????


----------



## slammedmazda (Aug 31, 2005)

dude caprices look dope as fuck dropped with wires on it with low pros.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Aug 30 2005, 10:52 PM~3724491
> *what kind of wheels is the Landau gonna be rollin on??????  daytons????? triple golds?????
> *


decided to go all chrome 72 spoke daytons with 5.20's. 13's of course


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedmazda_@Aug 31 2005, 01:39 AM~3724942
> *dude caprices look dope as fuck dropped with wires on it with low pros.
> *


 :angry: STUPID FUCKIN' NEWBIE :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedmazda_@Aug 31 2005, 01:39 AM~3724942
> *dude caprices look dope as fuck dropped with wires on it with low pros.
> *


 :0 wtf??


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 31 2005, 08:15 AM~3725769
> *decided to go all chrome 72 spoke daytons with 5.20's. 13's of course
> *


music to my ears :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice choice on the wheels Rod...72's gonna look hot as hell on the ride!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

72'S......NICE........



:biggrin: .......................WITH YOUR BRO'S PLAQUE?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 1 2005, 12:25 AM~3731624
> * 72'S......NICE........
> :biggrin: .......................WITH YOUR BRO'S PLAQUE?
> *


NO, NO PLAQUE FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2005, 10:30 PM~3717662
> *damn foo, u aint playin... seats came out nice :cheesy:
> *


JUST A LIL SUMTHIN, NUTHIN' FANCY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Aug 30 2005, 02:01 AM~3718433
> *Car lookin good Rod!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANX EDWIN


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 30 2005, 03:52 PM~3721765
> *:0 DAM ROD...LOOKS GOOD!!!!!!!
> 
> *


THANX TOM


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 30 2005, 08:23 AM~3719130
> *:biggrin: A ROD IS COMING OUT FIRME LOOKING GOOD
> *


THANKS LUPE. HOW IS YOUR 63 COMING ALONG???


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz


IS GETTING THERE ROD CAN'T WAIT BUT O WELL GOT TO WAIT uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Sep 1 2005, 10:02 AM~3732988
> *King Of Rimz
> IS GETTING THERE ROD CAN'T WAIT BUT O WELL GOT TO WAIT uffin:
> *



TRUE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS RIDE FOR ALMOST TWO YEARS NOW, AND IT'S NOWHERE TO BE DONE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz


IT TAKE'S TIME.....I YUST STARTED ON MINE 2 WEEK'S AGO :biggrin: I SAY BY THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR WILL BE DONE THAT'S MY GOAL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Sep 1 2005, 10:10 AM~3733035
> *King Of Rimz
> IT TAKE'S TIME.....I YUST STARTED ON MINE 2 WEEK'S AGO :biggrin: I SAY BY THE BEGINING OF THE YEAR WILL BE DONE THAT'S MY GOAL
> *


 :0 SI CABRON, PERO TU TIENES FERIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 1 2005, 10:40 AM~3733187
> *:0 SI CABRON, PERO TU TIENES FERIA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 llo no tengo feria rod :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedmazda_@Aug 31 2005, 01:39 AM~3724942
> *dude caprices look dope as fuck dropped with wires on it with low pros.
> *


o' fo sho homie i'mma slap some 26's :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i like the interior. i like the natural earth colors and the old school style......the colors compliment themselves...some ppl who do tweed...use odd colors and it just doesnt flow. im glad to see the direction its taken.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Sep 1 2005, 08:24 PM~3737002
> *i like the interior. i like the natural earth colors and the old school style......the colors compliment themselves...some ppl who do tweed...use odd colors and it just doesnt flow. im glad to see the direction its taken.
> *



:uh: EARTH COLORS...DAM...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedmazda_@Aug 31 2005, 01:39 AM~3724942
> *dude caprices look dope as fuck dropped with wires on it with low pros.
> *


Is this dude for real................... :uh: :twak:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 12:34 AM~3738200
> *:uh: EARTH COLORS...DAM...
> 
> *


leave picasso alone :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

MIRALO PELAO, CAR'S COMING ALONG ROD, BIEN CHINGON GUEY


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

CAR LOOKS TIGHT ROD, STILL GOT THE RIMS? DAMM THIS KID DECIDED TO GET MARRIED,THATS WHY HE CANT GET THEM,WELL IF YOU STILL GOT THEM AT THE END OF THE YEAR(BY THAT TIME MY HOUSE WILL BE DONE) ,MAYBE I'LL GO FOR THEM TO PUT THEM ON THE WIFES RIDE....SOLO RIDER, DONT THINK SO,I'LL BET YOUR BROTHER WILL ASK TO ROLL WITH THEM,LIKE I SAID EARLYER,YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 2 2005, 12:34 AM~3738200
> *:uh: EARTH COLORS...DAM...
> 
> *


damn some1 PM me next time some1s talkin shit :biggrin:  

now im too late to come back or ban him


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Sep 2 2005, 06:48 AM~3738764
> *Is this dude for real................... :uh:  :twak:
> *


I THINK HE WAS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

King Of Rimz



WHAT UP ROD GOT ANY MORE PIC'S LET'S SEE THE RYDE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

SHOW US THE FINISHED PRODUCT.....CAME OUT REALLY GOOD ROD CRIME GOT DOWN..........


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Sep 10 2005, 08:37 PM~3790453
> *King Of Rimz
> WHAT UP ROD GOT ANY MORE PIC'S LET'S SEE THE RYDE :biggrin:
> *


SOON LUPE. GOTTA PUT IT TOGETHER


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 11 2005, 09:32 AM~3792552
> *SOON LUPE. GOTTA PUT IT TOGETHER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 2 2005, 09:21 PM~3743522
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> MIRALO PELAO, CAR'S COMING ALONG ROD, BIEN CHINGON GUEY
> *


THANX HOMIE, Y EL TUYO?????


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Sep 6 2005, 08:10 PM~3765842
> *:biggrin:
> 
> damn some1 PM me next time some1s talkin shit  :biggrin:
> ...



:uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 12 2005, 07:58 AM~3797398
> *THANX HOMIE, Y EL TUYO?????
> *


NO HABLEMOS DE COSAS TRISTES LOL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Sep 13 2005, 10:57 AM~3805413
> *NO HABLEMOS DE COSAS TRISTES LOL
> *


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

any new pics .K.O.R.???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Sep 18 2005, 11:37 PM~3841132
> *any new pics .K.O.R.???
> *


soon. i'm piecing it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:biggrin: hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: who will be done first you or 543s rockers?? cant wait to see some more pics, both u got me in suspense. :angry: uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 19 2005, 08:58 AM~3842130
> *:biggrin: hurry up :biggrin:
> *


i'm taking my time, kinda like that monte of yours :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 
    
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
its done for now just dont drive it :biggrin: so hurry up :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 22 2005, 03:38 PM~3866778
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


i know i know. it will be done soon, i already finished hooking up my t.v.'s last night. now i'm just working on my speaker box and then the pumps and the hardlines :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 22 2005, 05:37 PM~3867466
> *i know i know. it will be done soon, i already finished hooking up my t.v.'s last night. now i'm just working on my speaker box and then the pumps and the hardlines :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP ROD HOW IS THE CARUCHA COMING ALONG BRO


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 22 2005, 06:37 PM~3867466
> *i know i know. it will be done soon, i already finished hooking up my t.v.'s last night. now i'm just working on my speaker box and then the pumps and the hardlines :cheesy:
> *


Before u finish the box u interested :biggrin: 12W6's :biggrin: i have no room in my trunk anymore  pm me


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 24 2005, 01:09 AM~3876263
> * CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT!
> *


 :cheesy: me neither :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 24 2005, 10:13 AM~3877000
> *:cheesy: me neither :biggrin:
> *




ne meither


----------



## Eds Custom (Sep 10, 2005)

Whats up Rod. I want to see it in the streets already. Hows it coming along now?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Sep 24 2005, 10:32 PM~3879751
> *Whats up Rod. I want to see it in the streets already. Hows it coming along now?
> *


soon eddie. got felipe building me a custom box, for it. won't be long, and thanx for the great interior work


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

That caprice is looking good that moon roof makes it even better.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hey King of Rimz, How did you redo your landau trims? Are they annodized aluminum and you repolished them by hand or did you buy new ones? I just bought a pretty clean 85 2dr Landau yesterday (remember I said I would get one a few pages back) anyways, I was wondering that and how hard were they to take off without messing the trims up.

BTW - Post more pics. :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: PICS :angry: The natives are getting restless :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 28 2005, 08:50 PM~3906256
> *:angry: PICS :angry: The natives are getting restless :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


okok here ya go :cheesy:
that's my painter assembling it all back together


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
painter's son installing the 87 mirrors


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
all new front end :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
my eq and head unit


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
flip down working :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
no more grant steering wheel


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0
time for a NARDI :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
my sunvisors :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2005, 09:21 PM~3912585
> *:cheesy:
> *



we are getting close. i see you got the updated mirrors on.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:
chrome adapter :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 why must you put that horn button on wrong!!



 looks good rod...can't wait to see it in person


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2005, 06:01 PM~3897746
> *Hey King of Rimz, How did you redo your landau trims? Are they annodized aluminum and you repolished them by hand or did you buy new ones? I just bought a pretty clean 85 2dr Landau yesterday (remember I said I would get one a few pages back) anyways, I was wondering that and how hard were they to take off without messing the trims up.
> 
> BTW - Post more pics.  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


i had my chrome plater polish all my stainless steel mouldings including the landau trim


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD ROD :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 30 2005, 09:03 AM~3915308
> *i had my chrome plater polish all my stainless steel mouldings including the landau trim
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

now thats a tight ass ride hope to see it soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Tight!


----------



## fatt_macc_2k5 (Feb 17, 2005)

nice,its real clean,cant wait to see finished pics


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

mas fotos guey!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 29 2005, 09:21 PM~3912585
> *:cheesy:
> painter's son installing the 87 mirrors
> *


Damn Rod I never seen this build up thread before! Box is coming along really nice! I'm loving the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 2 2005, 11:46 AM~3927510
> *mas fotos guey!!!
> *


later


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

coming along nicely...... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

looking good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 30 2005, 12:38 AM~3914514
> *lookin good :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

looks good when will the car be done???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Oct 11 2005, 03:10 PM~3982731
> *looks good when will the car be done???
> *


    I DON'T KNOW


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 11 2005, 06:04 PM~3983436
> *     I DON'T KNOW
> *


LETS DRINK TO IT


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

oh well its all good its looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## MOUTH OF THE SOUTH (Oct 13, 2005)

nice car homie. way to show these fools how to really build a car


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY ROD I MAY BE LATE ON THIS ONE BUT DID YOU DO ALL THE INTERIOR YOURSELF? I MIGHT HAVE MISSED THIS IN THE THREAD IF YOU DID. IF SO, HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE TO DO UP MY CAPRICE?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 13 2005, 09:32 AM~3993047
> *HEY ROD I MAY BE LATE ON THIS ONE BUT DID YOU DO ALL THE INTERIOR YOURSELF? I MIGHT HAVE MISSED THIS IN THE THREAD IF YOU DID. IF SO, HOW MUCH WOULD YOU CHARGE TO DO UP MY CAPRICE?
> *


NAH BRO I HAD ED'S CUSTOMS IN HIGHLAND PARK DO IT  
HIT HIM UP HE'S ON HERE UNDER THAT NAME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

oh ok cool.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

wutt up rod cars lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

hey Rod is the whole front end aftermarket parts or originals? I'm thinking about getting an aftermarket grille but its all plated I beleive. I think because the flat surfaces on stock grills have a "flat" finish it might look bad.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 14 2005, 01:48 PM~4001117
> *hey Rod is the whole front end aftermarket parts or originals? I'm thinking about getting an aftermarket grille but its all plated I beleive. I think because the flat surfaces on stock grills have a "flat" finish it might look bad.
> *


ALL DEALER ITEMS. BUT THE GRILLE AND HEADLIGHT DOORS GOT RE-PLATED


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH OK SO IT'LL LOOK FINE THEN. I'M GETTING MY DOOR PANELS REDONE THIS WEEK. YOU COMING UP TO THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 17 2005, 08:45 AM~4015052
> *OH OK SO IT'LL LOOK FINE THEN. I'M GETTING MY DOOR PANELS REDONE THIS WEEK. YOU COMING UP TO THE SANTA BARBARA SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


i'mma try. my father-in-law wants to go house shopping


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 11 2004, 09:47 PM~1943127
> *1 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 17 2005, 10:22 AM~4015550
> *:0
> *


that's me :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 19 2005, 05:38 PM~4033474
> *that's me :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 19 2005, 05:13 PM~4033755
> *:biggrin:
> *


yo de chiquito :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 19 2005, 06:18 PM~4033789
> *yo de chiquito :cheesy:
> *


no buey ese es el scotty :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

you look like a mobster... :biggrin: after a big hit...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2005, 10:56 AM~4050903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no he looks like he ate to much :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 22 2005, 11:07 AM~4051158
> *no he looks like he ate to much :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU KNOW THE FEELING HUH???? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

got some help today putting on my rimz :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD ROD CANT WAIT 2 SEE IT DONE HOMMIE...GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST ....


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Looking real good Rod.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 23 2005, 10:49 PM~4058863
> *Looking real good Rod.
> *


LOOKING GOOD ROD MORE PIC'S? :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Eds Custom (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good can't wait to see the finished product. :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle (Jan 9, 2004)

yes rod .it look good . you killing dog .get it out


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 23 2005, 11:03 PM~4058684
> *got some help today putting on my rimz :biggrin:
> *


NICE RIDE BUT DID SHE REALLY HELP PUT THEM RIMS ON CAUSE LOOKS LIKE SHE GOT HER NAILS DONE MY WIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE HELL NO YOU BETTER WAIT TILL LATER I JUST GOT THESE NAILS DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

looks sic with the gold wheels......I thought u were going all chrome....either way gold looks good  :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 24 2005, 09:39 PM~4065047
> *NICE RIDE BUT DID SHE REALLY HELP PUT THEM RIMS ON CAUSE LOOKS LIKE SHE GOT HER NAILS DONE MY WIFE WOULD HAVE BEEN LIKE HELL NO YOU BETTER WAIT TILL LATER I JUST GOT THESE NAILS DONE. :biggrin:
> *


yes she did, and she even got her hands greasy from that damn adapter :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey rod you trying to collect on her life insurance :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Oct 24 2005, 10:26 PM~4065272
> *looks sic with the gold wheels......I thought u were going all chrome....either way gold looks good   :0
> *


  i got my all chrome's on 5.20's marinating :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Let's see a pic to see how well the rims go with the car as a whole :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 25 2005, 06:37 PM~4070586
> * i got my all chrome's on 5.20's marinating  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:0 dam.....just got a 'stunna' flashback.....marinating


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

looks cool homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 26 2005, 10:12 PM~4079970
> *:0 dam.....just got a 'stunna' flashback.....marinating
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew you would :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
there tom i fixed the horn button :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 22 2005, 08:56 AM~4050903
> *
> 
> 
> ...


"He is sleepin' with-a- the fishes" What's up Rod?!

Payment was sent in the mail yesterday morning


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 25 2005, 07:28 PM~4070956
> *Let's see a pic to see how well the rims go with the car as a whole  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 27 2005, 08:14 AM~4081592
> *:biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 27 2005, 09:17 AM~4081618
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sick! lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 27 2005, 09:28 AM~4081727
> *sick! lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro. still needs some more work. gonna zolotone the trunk today since i'm **cough cough** sick :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

CAR LOOKING REEL GOOD ROD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 27 2005, 10:14 AM~4081592
> *:biggrin:
> *


Looks nice, thanks for the pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

almost done?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 27 2005, 09:03 AM~4081516
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i knew you would :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> there tom i fixed the horn button :cheesy:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eds Custom (Sep 10, 2005)

What up Rod. Hey I'll get the material on Monday. I was going to get it on Fri but I forgot. I'll call you. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eds Custom_@Oct 29 2005, 10:28 PM~4097479
> *What up Rod. Hey I'll get the material on Monday. I was going to get it on Fri but I forgot. I'll call you. :biggrin:
> *


  thanx


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice progress.

How much would a 2dr Box run, and the euro parts?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

cars lookin good Rod


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Oct 27 2005, 05:09 PM~4084837
> *   almost done?
> *


  almost


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

i been working on mine for 4yrs,  after x-mas ill be done :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Oct 27 2005, 03:26 PM~4084128
> *Looks nice, thanks for the pics  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh fo sho


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD ROD!! hit me up when you're ready for video!

VIDEO JOE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looking good homie.


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2004)

:wave: 
Nice Rod!! I'm happy for you!! :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suzy_@Nov 3 2005, 01:31 PM~4129175
> *:wave:
> Nice Rod!! I'm happy for you!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thanx Suzy


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edwins59_@Oct 30 2005, 09:03 PM~4103078
> *cars lookin good Rod
> *


thanx Edwin


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suzy_@Nov 3 2005, 01:31 PM~4129175
> *:wave:
> Nice Rod!! I'm happy for you!! :biggrin:
> *



suuuuuuuuuuuzy......you seen his rod?...bad girl.... :nono: 



....oh wait...... :biggrin: .......''goodgirl''


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 6 2005, 12:54 AM~4147354
> *suuuuuuuuuuuzy......you seen his rod?...bad girl.... :nono:
> ....oh wait...... :biggrin: .......''goodgirl''
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 5 2005, 11:54 PM~4147354
> *suuuuuuuuuuuzy......you seen his rod?...bad girl.... :nono:
> ....oh wait...... :biggrin: .......''goodgirl''
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Fuken Tomasito!! It had to be you to twist up what I wrote!!
:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suzy_@Nov 7 2005, 03:20 PM~4157189
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Fuken Tomasito!! It had to be you to twist up what I wrote!!
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: me...naw...never......  


 :wave:


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2005, 07:50 AM~4161931
> *:biggrin: me...naw...never......
> :wave:
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: Uh huh!

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2005, 08:50 AM~4161931
> *:biggrin: me...naw...never......
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Nov 1 2005, 05:04 PM~4116307
> *i been working on mine for 4yrs,   after x-mas ill be done  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

LOOKING VERY GOOD ROD , PROPS ON A NICE RIDE YOUR BUILDING 


:biggrin: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD ROD ...


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

pinche rod hopefully ready para el ano nuevo :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

is it done yet :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Nov 10 2005, 09:35 PM~4183233
> *is it done yet :wave:
> *


  NO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 10 2005, 08:08 PM~4182648
> *pinche rod hopefully ready para el ano nuevo :thumbsup:
> *


HOPEFULLY


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 12 2005, 11:44 AM~4191830
> *HOPEFULLY
> *


man.get that car done . :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 13 2005, 12:18 PM~4196948
> *man.get that car done . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 13 2005, 05:19 PM~4197612
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Are you bringing it out on New Years?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 13 2005, 05:12 PM~4198183
> *Are you bringing it out on New Years?
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah call me


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for pix and progress !


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 12 2005, 11:44 AM~4191830
> *HOPEFULLY
> *


i have two dollas to put in on it :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 14 2005, 09:07 PM~4206490
> *i have two dollas to put in on it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

looks real good! keep up the good work! I like the color! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 14 2005, 10:55 AM~4202392
> *TTT for pix and progress !
> *


  no more progress


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 20 2005, 10:49 AM~4242938
> * no more progress
> *


WHAT UP ROD QUE DISE EL CARO?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Nov 21 2005, 09:09 AM~4247955
> *WHAT UP ROD QUE DISE EL CARO?
> *


  nada, esa madre no habla :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 21 2005, 11:26 AM~4248024
> * nada, esa madre no habla :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Less blah blah & more pics Rod! :biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

how do you remove the trim at the bottoms of the doors without fucking it up?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Nov 22 2005, 01:27 PM~4256467
> *how do you remove the trim at the bottoms of the doors without fucking it up?
> *


it's got two bolts at the door edges


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

thanks i couldn't find them at first.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

que ay de nuevo??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 25 2005, 01:58 PM~4274948
> *que ay de nuevo??
> *


  nada. working on the sounds :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2005, 09:59 AM~4224054
> *looks real good! keep up the good work! I like the color! :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO :cheesy:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

yup this is one badass caprice..saw in person yesterday...shit is way clean


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Nov 28 2005, 06:46 PM~4294101
> *yup this is one badass caprice..saw in person yesterday...shit is way clean
> *


thanx miki
 
did you find out that price for me????


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:worship: Are you bringing it to Vegas Super Show when its finished? :cheesy:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the ride looks nice with wheels on baro, que cuentas de "huevos"..im mean "nuevo"...???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 28 2005, 06:51 PM~4294127
> *:worship: Are you bringing it to Vegas Super Show when its finished?  :cheesy:
> *


  if it ever gets done yeah i'll take it


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2005, 02:01 AM~4332098
> * if it ever gets done yeah i'll take it
> *


THE NEW YEAR ALL MOST HERE . I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE .


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 7 2005, 01:35 PM~4356462
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

what's cracking guey  :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 8 2005, 11:03 AM~4363961
> *what's cracking guey  :biggrin:
> *


  NUTHIN' BRO


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 4 2005, 11:40 AM~4333717
> *THE NEW YEAR ALL MOST HERE . I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE .
> *


  I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOURS  :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
:cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

let me get that nardy homes :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 16 2005, 08:37 AM~4417643
> *let me get that nardy homes  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: cuando quieras


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 16 2005, 08:51 AM~4417718
> *:cheesy: cuando quieras
> *


no mas uno :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 16 2005, 09:01 AM~4417787
> *no mas uno  :biggrin:
> *


i got a gold center if you want it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 16 2005, 09:12 AM~4417867
> *i got a gold center if you want it
> *



don't need gold but can it be chromed out ?


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

I HEARD THIS IS DOING 75 INCHES IN THE VALLEY :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Dec 18 2005, 12:15 AM~4428296
> *I HEARD THIS IS DOING 75 INCHES IN THE VALLEY :0
> *


YOU HEARD RIGHT, 75 INCHES UNDER DIRT  :nono: :nono: :tears: :tears:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

r those china wheels?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 09:33 PM~4440645
> *r those china wheels?
> *


yes  my girlfriend got me those for christmas along with the 5.20's  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

coker 520's?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 11:18 PM~4441260
> *coker 520's?
> *


 :angry: fuck no, premium sportways :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 10:32 PM~4441337
> *:angry: fuck no, premium sportways :angry:
> *



damn where did your lady dig up some new og 520 13's for xmas?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 11:41 PM~4441387
> *damn where did your lady dig up some new og 520 13's for xmas?
> *


oh there out there just gotta pay the price


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 10:45 PM~4441410
> *oh there out there just gotta pay the price
> *


so u sold em to her LOL


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 11:52 PM~4441461
> *so u sold em to her LOL
> *


nah, she went to pomona swapmeet and got 'em for me :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 10:53 PM~4441468
> *nah,  she went to pomona swapmeet and got 'em for me :cheesy:
> *


liar


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 19 2005, 11:54 PM~4441471
> *liar
> *


 :angry: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

are going to slap them on the caprice


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 20 2005, 10:29 AM~4443600
> *are going to slap them on the caprice
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: yup. :biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

when ever you put the euro clips on do you use the same bumper fillers? the ride is looking good let's see some more pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Dec 20 2005, 09:40 PM~4448430
> *when ever you put the euro clips on do you use the same bumper fillers? the ride is looking good let's see some more pics
> *


no you gotta use the ones from the new header panel  and thanx for the compliments


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 20 2005, 01:40 PM~4443989
> *:cheesy: yup. :biggrin:
> *


nice 520s .man i want to go to the "Majestics" new year, i want to see your car


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2005, 05:19 AM~4450216
> *nice 520s .man i want to go to the "Majestics" new year, i want to see your car
> *


only if you gonna come to my house, i'm not bringing it out that day


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 21 2005, 11:34 AM~4450984
> *only if you gonna come to my house, i'm not bringing it out that day
> *


WHY NOW ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2005, 12:17 PM~4452117
> *WHY NOW ?
> *


i'm not rollin' in dough like you buddy


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

you got anything layin around you wanna get rid of (caprice parts)

if you don't mind me asking how much that interior run? it looks nice. i still got the stock thinking about changing it up a lil.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Dec 21 2005, 04:07 PM~4454157
> *you got anything layin around you wanna get rid of (caprice parts)
> 
> if you don't mind me asking how much that interior run? it looks nice. i still got the stock thinking about changing it up a lil.
> *


  most of my extra parts i sold to next level


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

sapo your car coming out on the first?


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

thats cool keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Dec 22 2005, 06:34 AM~4458030
> *sapo your car coming out on the first?
> *


  no bro it ain't done


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Dec 22 2005, 07:18 AM~4458148
> *thats cool keep up the good work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 22 2005, 08:12 AM~4458639
> * no bro it ain't done
> *


damn we are in the same situation man i thought my car was gonna be done since i started it 8 months ago but my painters a slow ass mo fo lol merry xmas homie


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 22 2005, 08:12 AM~4458639
> * no bro it ain't done
> *


Why you lying??? We were out swangin that shit in Liemert Park last weekend. This fool gonna bust out bad :0 :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 25 2005, 12:15 PM~4479864
> *damn we are in the same situation man i thought my car was gonna be done since i started it 8 months ago but my painters a slow ass mo fo lol merry xmas homie
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: merry christmas to you too brent. have a safe one with all your family


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 25 2005, 12:28 PM~4479909
> *Why you lying??? We were out swangin that shit in Liemert Park last weekend. This fool gonna bust out bad  :0  :0  :0
> *


   damn fool why you gotta spill the hummus(beans) like that


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 25 2005, 12:00 PM~4480029
> *   damn fool why you gotta spill the hummus(beans) like that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

TO
THE 
TOP^^^^^^


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2005, 11:35 AM~4499663
> *TO
> THE
> TOP^^^^^^
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SO THAT MEAN I DON'T GET TO SEE THE LANDAU ON SUNDAY AT THE BIG M GATHERING?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Dec 29 2005, 07:40 PM~4510868
> *SO THAT MEAN I DON'T GET TO SEE THE LANDAU ON SUNDAY AT THE BIG M GATHERING?
> *


  nah bro, but you can come over to my pad to see it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Dec 30 2005, 01:22 PM~4516253
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 3 2006, 09:09 AM~4539061
> *      :biggrin:
> *


I WAS HOPING ID SEE THE RIDER ON SUNDAY...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 3 2006, 02:27 PM~4540788
> *I WAS HOPING ID SEE THE RIDER ON SUNDAY...
> *


you could've seen it , if you woulda went to my house


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 3 2006, 02:33 PM~4541254
> *you could've seen it , if you woulda went to my house
> *


That car ain't gonna be out for a minute cause Rodnegro is a mexiCAN'T :0 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4543189
> *That car ain't gonna be out for a minute cause Rodnegro is a mexiCAN'T  :0  :0
> *



:angry: :angry: keep it up with racial slurs, and i'mma tell all these fools where they can get gas for cheap :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: simon


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

whats up Rod car lookin real good homie. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Jan 4 2006, 12:58 AM~4544887
> *whats up Rod car lookin real good homie. :biggrin:
> *


gracias edwin :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 3 2006, 08:00 PM~4543189
> *That car ain't gonna be out for a minute cause Rodnegro is a mexiCAN'T  :0  :0
> *


 :0 

saw your car on sunday mr chicken, i approve :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 4 2006, 09:38 AM~4546494
> *:0
> 
> saw your car on sunday mr chicken, i approve  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie...........if I knew what you looked like I'd have said whats up. Its always interesting attaching faces to usernames.  :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 3 2006, 11:06 PM~4544696
> *:angry:  :angry: keep it up with racial slurs, and i'mma tell all these fools where they can get gas for cheap :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  ok, you're a mexiCAN. Your car will be out faster than an Ethiopian chasing a chicken. :cheesy: 


Lets go hit up a club on saturday fool.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 4 2006, 11:30 AM~4546822
> * ok, you're a mexiCAN. Your car will be out faster than an Ethiopian chasing a chicken.  :cheesy:
> Lets go hit up a club on saturday fool.
> *


 :angry: gotta work and so does my girl


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: que onda loco


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 4 2006, 12:13 PM~4547465
> *:angry: gotta work and so does my girl
> *


Dude, its not a Matinee day club, its a night club. My brother and two friends are flying in this weekend from BC. So I figured we'd head out................but if you're workin early Sunday, its cool..........don't sweat it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

..  

dammm rod . wuts the dillie yo???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 4 2006, 01:19 PM~4547500
> *:biggrin: que onda loco
> *


 :cheesy: que paso vato??? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 6 2006, 03:03 AM~4559270
> *..
> 
> dammm rod . wuts the dillie yo???
> ...


  been waiting for the rain to stop


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn rain :angry: but its sunny here :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 6 2006, 12:35 PM~4561438
> *damn rain :angry: but its sunny here :biggrin:
> *



its sunny here too were the fuk u at??rod..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

shit this was from my temperature gauge in my truck today DOG no excuses its summer time in the winter :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 6 2006, 06:54 PM~4564049
> *its sunny here too were the fuk u at??rod..
> 
> 
> *


ALASKA :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 6 2006, 09:34 PM~4564918
> *shit this was from my temperature gauge in my truck today DOG no excuses its summer time in the winter  :biggrin:
> *


  NOW IT'S TOO FUCKIN' HOT TO WORK ON THE CAR :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: dont you hate that? if it aint too hot to work on the ride its too cold, and when its perfect nice... dont really want to waste a perfectly nice day :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2006, 03:38 PM~4568708
> *:roflmao: dont you hate that? if it aint too hot to work on the ride its too cold, and when its perfect nice... dont really want to waste a perfectly nice day :biggrin:
> *


yup i hate that shit


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

finish ur car rod :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: ya deja de ser webon :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jan 8 2006, 03:37 PM~4573993
> *finish ur car  rod :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  ya deja de ser webon :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT HUH??? I'M ON LAYITLOW SO MUCH I CAN'T FINISH IT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 7 2006, 09:27 AM~4566974
> *ALASKA :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 9 2006, 01:38 AM~4577423
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

FINALLY I DECIDED TO TURN ON MY TV'S :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LUKING GOOOD ROD :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Rod, did Abel finish that Lil Rob mural on the trunk yet? Shit is gonna be so hottt that I have to spell hot with three "t"'s..............hottt :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

clean ass car! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 13 2006, 09:16 PM~4615140
> *clean ass car!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 nos items i recieved yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 14 2006, 10:26 AM~4618448
> *:0 nos items i recieved yesterday :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 13 2006, 08:57 PM~4615037
> *Hey Rod, did Abel finish that Lil Rob mural on the trunk yet? Shit is gonna be so hottt that I have to spell hot with three "t"'s..............hottt :0  :0  :0
> *


yup he sure did :angry: :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 14 2006, 10:36 AM~4618523
> *yup he sure did :angry:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: Way to go killer.............car is coming along nicely........for real


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

you know of any where i can get new drip rail trim or moldings? for my 2 door thanks


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Jan 14 2006, 10:00 PM~4622338
> *you know of any where i can get new drip rail trim or moldings? for my 2 door  thanks
> *



http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/ind...m?siteid=213815


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Time to put the "latin" in "Platinum" :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn i love this Car!


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

are they like 70 bucks, that site is tough to use and i can't tell if they are for the for door or what, maybe i'll call tomorrow thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like me and rod will finish aroud the same time so we can go cruizing `


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 16 2006, 01:04 AM~4630954
> *looks like me and rod will finish aroud the same time so we can go cruizing    `
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 16 2006, 09:45 AM~4632620
> *:cheesy:
> *


you'd like that wouldn't you...............maybe you guys can cruise into the sunset..............right to Santa Monica and maybe share a strawberry milkshake. You'll look like the couple on the intro to "lowered expectations" from MAD TV :barf:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 16 2006, 04:00 PM~4635111
> *you'd like that wouldn't you...............maybe you guys can cruise into the sunset..............right to Santa Monica and maybe share a strawberry milkshake. You'll look like the couple on the intro to "lowered expectations" from MAD TV  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 16 2006, 04:00 PM~4635111
> *you'd like that wouldn't you...............maybe you guys can cruise into the sunset..............right to Santa Monica and maybe share a strawberry milkshake. You'll look like the couple on the intro to "lowered expectations" from MAD TV  :barf:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuck i want my own project rides thread too :tears:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Smokey76_@Jan 16 2006, 10:15 PM~4638230
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> fuck i want my own project rides thread too :tears:
> *


do it


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Jan 16 2006, 11:26 PM~4638251
> *do it
> *


i need PROGRESS first


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 14 2006, 12:28 PM~4618472
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wheres your ac controls now?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2006, 10:17 PM~4645915
> *wheres your ac controls now?
> *


in the glove box :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

use the 87 mirrors


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 17 2006, 11:05 PM~4646273
> *use the 87 mirrors
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thats Hotter than Picante Chilli Paste :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2006, 12:15 AM~4646693
> *Thats Hotter than Picante Chilli Paste :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2006, 09:08 AM~4648832
> *:0
> *


 damn you baby joker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: Rod, it's looking great....it looks really good..love the color..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 18 2006, 10:33 AM~4649048
> *:thumbsup:  Rod, it's looking great....it looks really good..love the color..
> *


THANK YOU GLAD YOU LIKE IT :cheesy:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

dayum.....it gets better everytime.....keep up the good work  R those zenith koffs/chips? :cheesy:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

when are you slapping these on loco ?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 18 2006, 03:29 PM~4651438
> *THANK YOU GLAD YOU LIKE IT :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 19 2006, 09:55 AM~4657264
> *:wave:
> *



que onda bejeweled :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 19 2006, 08:44 AM~4656946
> *when are you slapping these on loco ?
> 
> 
> ...


mannana :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

hey rod i have the header and the side emblems just need the one for the trunk
hook it up where i can find one


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 19 2006, 10:53 AM~4657575
> *hey rod i have the header and the side emblems just need the one for the trunk
> hook it up where i can find one
> 
> ...


I JUST SOLD THE TRUNK EMBLEM FOR 62 BUCKS ON EBAY


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Jan 18 2006, 04:13 PM~4651866
> *dayum.....it gets better everytime.....keep up the good work  R those zenith koffs/chips? :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro, and no those are caprice emblems on there


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

looks tight. the moon work came out puss! hey homie you gonna run all chrome 13X7?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2006, 02:55 AM~4663663
> *looks tight. the moon work came out puss! hey homie you gonna run all chrome 13X7?
> *


13X7 72 SPOKE CHROME DAYTONS WITH GOLD NIPPLES, ON 5.20'S,ONLY AT THE SHOWS, FOR THE STREETS I'MMA RUN MY ALL CHROME CHINA'S ON 155/80/13


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sup [email protected]!!!! how are you doing i havent been in this topic for a while how is the G-ride coming?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jan 20 2006, 09:27 AM~4665083
> *sup [email protected]!!!! how are you doing i havent been in this topic for a while how is the G-ride coming?
> *


SLOWLY BUT SURELY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

why aren't you running the center gold D's?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2006, 11:15 AM~4666005
> *why aren't you running the center gold D's?
> *


  ;CAUSE THEY HAVE A FEW SCRATCHES ON THEM, AND AIN'T WORTHY FOR A SHOW


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

TTT for a firme ranfla. Everytime I look at it, my aztec blood boils and I want to fry up some carna esada, drink a chilled cervesa and bump up the oldies from Thump Records.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookn good


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Lookin real sharp homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 22 2006, 01:25 PM~4680655
> *Lookn good
> *


THANX


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: STARTED INSTALLING THE SOUNDS :cheesy:
*PASSANGER SIDE*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

*DRIVER SIDE* :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: MY WOOFERS :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ONE OF THE AMPS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ditch the 6x9s mang and do some nice components up front, you will get more bass into the cabin from the subs and the mids n highs will have a stronger presence upfront..


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2006, 10:26 PM~4698783
> *ditch the 6x9s mang and do some nice components up front, you will get more bass into the cabin from the subs and the mids n highs  will have a stronger presence upfront..
> *


 :cheesy: thanx for the 411


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

jumped in da rizzide
headed to da Westside
rollin' in my glasshouse
with the nardi
bumpin' "flashlight"
headed to da party



 



:biggrin: looking good mr.rod...paint,moon,nardi,sounds,juice,520's,custom int.....

full package


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

What up rod lla mero :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 26 2006, 11:47 AM~4708962
> *:cheesy: thanx for the 411
> *


np mang... Ive been watching this thread since day 1, its inspiring me to get off my ass and get my Impala finished :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 28 2006, 01:57 AM~4721867
> *jumped in da rizzide
> headed to da Westside
> rollin' in my glasshouse
> ...


   you like PARLIAMENT too???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
92LOWTOY CAME BY AND WIRED UP ALL MY AMPS :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
92LOWTOY CAME BY AND WIRED UP ALL MY AMPS :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I TOOK THE INICIATIVE TO UPHOLSTER THE CUSTOM MADE BOX THAT 92LOWTOY DID FOR ME


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SOME TWEED MATERIAL AND TOOLS :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: HERE'S HOW IT FIT IN THE TRUNK, THERE WILL BE A PANEL TO HIDE ALL THE BACK STUFF. THAT'S WHERE ED'S CUSTOMS WILL COME IN AGAIN :wave:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Definitely one of the nicest caprices i've ever seen.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@Feb 7 2006, 12:35 AM~4793555
> *
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

THATS A FIRME JOB ON THE SUB BOX BABY JOKER..........THAT SHOP CLASS YOU TOOK IN THE PEN FINALLY CAME TO USE. :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 8 2006, 02:04 PM~4804173
> *THATS A FIRME JOB ON THE SUB BOX BABY JOKER..........THAT SHOP CLASS YOU TOOK IN THE PEN FINALLY CAME TO USE. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 8 2006, 05:15 PM~4804247
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

lookin good Rod


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Feb 8 2006, 03:14 PM~4804690
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good Rod
> *


thanks Brandon


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ORALE BABY PUPPET. POST MORE PICS ESE


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 15 2006, 10:39 AM~4853502
> *ORALE BABY PUPPET. POST MORE PICS ESE
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 6 2006, 10:18 PM~4792789
> *:cheesy: HERE'S HOW IT FIT IN THE TRUNK, THERE WILL BE A PANEL TO HIDE ALL THE BACK STUFF. THAT'S WHERE ED'S CUSTOMS WILL COME IN AGAIN :wave:
> *


i like how u left the stain there .... :uh:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 18 2006, 01:30 PM~4875236
> *i like how u left the stain there .... :uh:
> 
> 
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: nobody had noticed it yet :angry: :angry:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

you working or at home ? :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 18 2006, 03:36 PM~4875841
> *you working or at home ?  :biggrin:
> *


  AT WORK, LIKE THE SLAVE THAT I AM.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 18 2006, 05:12 PM~4876371
> * AT WORK, LIKE THE SLAVE THAT I AM.
> *



chale i hear you hey you checked out the firewall on the caprice yet :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Feb 18 2006, 05:23 PM~4876442
> *chale i hear you hey you checked out the firewall on the caprice yet  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

TTT..........Post the Yukon


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2006, 11:52 PM~4899321
> *TTT..........Post the Yukon
> *


 :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 2 2006, 11:43 AM~4960522
> *ttt
> *


gonna try to put the hydros in this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 3 2006, 08:29 AM~4967273
> *gonna try to put the hydros in this weekend :cheesy:
> *


what are you going with?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2006, 09:49 AM~4967406
> *what are you going with?
> *


OKAY 
T
T
T


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 3 2006, 09:49 AM~4967406
> *what are you going with?
> *


CCE FAT BLOCK WITH AN ADEX TO FRONT, TWO OIL SYSTEM DUMPS TO REAR


----------



## iamthewulrus (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jan 19 2006, 11:53 AM~4657575
> *hey rod i have the header and the side emblems just need the one for the trunk
> hook it up where i can find one
> 
> ...


YO MAN, where'd you order that hood ornament and trank latch from? 

id like to buy all new hood ornaments, trunk latch cover and landau id tags for my car. is there just a website i can go to, to buy them?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iamthewulrus_@Mar 6 2006, 06:50 PM~4990007
> *YO MAN, where'd you order that hood ornament and trank latch from?
> 
> id like to buy all new hood ornaments, trunk latch cover and landau id tags for my car. is there just a website i can go to, to buy them?
> *


E-BAY MY FRIEND , BUT DIG DEEP IN THE POCKETS AND MAKE SURE YOU DON'T PULL OUT LINT :biggrin:   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

_*NiCe RiDe NiKkA*_


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iamthewulrus_@Mar 7 2006, 03:50 AM~4990007
> *YO MAN, where'd you order that hood ornament and trank latch from?
> 
> id like to buy all new hood ornaments, trunk latch cover and landau id tags for my car. is there just a website i can go to, to buy them?
> *



the sell pretty cheap over here on ebay.de, might wanna consider that. shipping aint
gonna be a bitch


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 29 2006, 09:25 AM~5141613
> *T
> T
> T
> *


Dear Rodrigo,

I like you as a friend and I love you as a mexican. But the unwritten rules of LIL state that one cannot "TTT" their own build topic without new pics. You must attach pics to the above post in order for it to be accepted. I will fuck off now. 

Baby Joker


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Mar 30 2006, 08:12 PM~5152993
> *Dear Rodrigo,
> 
> I like you as a friend and I love you as a mexican. But the unwritten rules of LIL state that one cannot "TTT" their own build topic without new pics. You must attach pics to the above post in order for it to be accepted. I will fuck off now.
> ...



:angry: :angry: ASSHOLE :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

LIL picnic debut?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 1 2006, 01:43 AM~5160621
> *LIL picnic debut?
> *


MAYBE ON A TRAILER :cheesy:


----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 1 2006, 09:57 AM~5161451
> *MAYBE ON A TRAILER :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 31 2006, 09:58 PM~5160056
> *:angry:  :angry: ASSHOLE :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


:tears: :tears:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

IT'S NEW HOME  IN MY BACKYARD


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:  5.20'S


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: LIFESTYLE APPROVED :cheesy:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

TIGHT  :0 HOW LOW CAN U GO, ON THEM 5.20s?? :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 6 2006, 01:10 AM~5188395
> *:cheesy:    5.20'S
> *


you gonna drive on them bitches?


13s on my pala had me scared as hell


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 6 2006, 01:14 AM~5188407
> *:cheesy: LIFESTYLE APPROVED :cheesy:
> *


watch yo step....lol.


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

like dem ko emblems car looking real tight


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 6 2006, 12:15 PM~5190864
> *you gonna drive on them bitches?
> 13s on my pala had me scared as hell
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn those knock off emblems look nice! i couldnt find any for my car 

looking good rod.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

King of Rimz, I need to get a hold of your homeboy in Palm Springs with that 5 th wheel kit, I lost his number.


----------



## simply_wicked_low (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachmentid=529950]NICE CHEVY'S KEEP IT UP!!! HERE'S A RANDOM PICK!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

no


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

done yet?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by simply_wicked_low_@Apr 8 2006, 07:58 PM~5203934
> *[attachmentid=529950]NICE CHEVY'S KEEP IT UP!!! HERE'S A RANDOM PICK!!
> *


:twak:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simply_wicked_low_@Apr 8 2006, 05:58 PM~5203934
> *[attachmentid=529950]NICE CHEVY'S KEEP IT UP!!! HERE'S A RANDOM PICK!!
> *


GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT SHIT :angry: :angry:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 11 2006, 12:05 AM~5217204
> *GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE WITH THAT SHIT :angry:  :angry:
> *


GUESS who IS back......!!!!...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 10 2006, 10:16 PM~5217276
> *GUESS who IS  back......!!!!...
> *


 :0 in N.Y.???? already???


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


more pics


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Apr 9 2006, 07:48 PM~5209956
> *done yet?
> *


  NO


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 6 2006, 10:42 PM~4792561
> *SOME TWEED MATERIAL AND TOOLS :cheesy:
> *


where'd you get that tweed from?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Apr 12 2006, 08:34 PM~5230523
> *where'd you get that tweed from?
> *


my upholsterer picked it up for me


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Apr 6 2006, 01:10 AM~5188395
> *:cheesy:    5.20'S
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 23 2006, 04:59 PM~5298906
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

More pics! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

FUCK IT *T.T.T*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 19 2006, 09:41 AM~5457381
> *ttt!!
> *


 :cheesy: you saw it today :biggrin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 20 2006, 10:29 PM~5465895
> *:cheesy: you saw it today :biggrin:
> *


Oh whaaatt :0 !!!!! did, You let COAST take spy pix :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@May 20 2006, 10:17 PM~5466122
> *Oh whaaatt :0 !!!!! did, You let COAST take spy pix :biggrin:
> *


  sorry no pics :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

gonna be ready for goodtimes?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scla90044_@May 20 2006, 10:33 PM~5466184
> *gonna be ready for goodtimes?
> *


hopefully that's the plan


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 20 2006, 09:29 PM~5465895
> *:cheesy: you saw it today :biggrin:
> *


  real nice. a lot better in person


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any new pics?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

Sunday???? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 22 2006, 09:41 PM~5477834
> *hopefully that's the plan
> *



WUZZ UP ROD....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@May 23 2006, 01:03 AM~5478655
> *Sunday???? :dunno:
> *


yeah sunday the 25th of june :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

TTT for the world's coolest guy :cheesy:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WE A NEW PIC IN YOUR AVATAR ROD AND NEW PICS OF THE RIDE IN THIS THREAD. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 2 2006, 08:01 AM~5538213
> *WE A NEW PIC IN YOUR AVATAR ROD AND NEW PICS OF THE RIDE IN THIS THREAD. :uh: :biggrin:
> *


those nikes are bald, the wires are showing :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@May 27 2006, 10:00 PM~5507948
> *yeah sunday the 25th of june :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Let me know


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

why aint there new pix in here since ages ?

TTT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I call this asswipe Rod the "world's coolest guy" and he doesn't even give me a cool smiley. I'm trying not to be offensive and it gets me nowhere.........fuck it :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 9 2006, 03:28 PM~5581903
> *I call this asswipe Rod the "world's coolest guy" and he doesn't even give me a cool smiley. I'm trying not to be offensive and it gets me nowhere.........fuck it  :angry:
> *


TTT for my friend :tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up Rod!?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 14 2006, 04:52 PM~5608419
> *TTT for my friend :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 5 2006, 09:37 PM~5722741
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:uh: :uh: :uh: 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 6 2006, 07:41 PM~5728293
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
COME TO MY HOUSE AND HARDLINE MY TRUNK, TWINN  



















PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

ill look for my tools pm me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 10 2006, 04:09 PM~5749047
> *ill look for my tools pm me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


If you're doing Rods car, hardline my trunk to...........just the release.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

On the top where it belongs


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 10 2006, 05:09 PM~5749047
> *ill look for my tools pm me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pm me your number


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up rod!! :biggrin:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

fucking sweet car check my buildup


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

KING OF RIMS WHAT SIZE IS THE MOONROOF ON YOUR CAPRICE ?? SEND ME A PM IF YOU DONT WANT TO POST ON HERE . THANKS !!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 11 2006, 10:55 PM~5756258
> *KING OF RIMS WHAT SIZE IS THE  MOONROOF ON YOUR CAPRICE ?? SEND ME A PM IF YOU DONT WANT TO POST ON HERE . THANKS !!
> *


42


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 11 2006, 07:55 PM~5756258
> *KING OF RIMS WHAT SIZE IS THE  MOONROOF ON YOUR CAPRICE ?? SEND ME A PM IF YOU DONT WANT TO POST ON HERE . THANKS !!
> *



42" bro


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Caprice On Hubz_@Jul 11 2006, 07:46 PM~5756198
> *fucking sweet car check my buildup
> *



thanks bud, yours is cool too


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

:angry: cant find my fucking tools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry: :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i guess your running hoses rod :biggrin: 
you could wrap them in valour :0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

What up rod how is your car going homie


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 13 2006, 12:15 PM~5767231
> *:angry:  cant find my fucking tools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :angry:  :angry:
> *


let me know what you need, i'll buy them


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 13 2006, 07:03 PM~5769511
> *What up rod how is your car going homie
> *


almost


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 14 2006, 01:48 PM~5773932
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wass up, you gonna be home tommorow??? i need to talk to you


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 15 2006, 07:35 PM~5779956
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


wass up Huey???


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK ROD HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR YOUR CAR????? I WANT IT!!!!!!1..J/K
HEY YOU STILL GOT THE HOOK-UP ON THE WHEEL WELL MOULDING'S?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 20 2006, 08:01 AM~5808393
> *OK ROD HOW MUCH DO YOU WANT FOR YOUR CAR????? I WANT IT!!!!!!1..J/K
> HEY YOU STILL GOT THE HOOK-UP ON THE WHEEL WELL MOULDING'S?
> *



$15,000
yup let me know


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 20 2006, 09:27 PM~5813800
> *$15,000
> yup let me know
> *



yikes


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 22 2006, 12:42 AM~5820898
> *yikes
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: hater, j/k gotta pay for the wedding :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 21 2006, 11:15 AM~5816721
> *uffin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

almost?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 28 2006, 03:18 PM~5860614
> *almost?
> *


maybe someday


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Psyklone was here :0


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 31 2006, 09:51 AM~5874145
> *Psyklone was here  :0
> *


he's the rootenest, tooteness, cholo in the desert :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 31 2006, 10:41 PM~5879692
> *he's the rootenest, tooteness, cholo in the desert :biggrin:
> *


Its a Psyklone thang.......they wouldn't understand :0


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice!! that car looks great!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

What's up Rod? almost done big dogg? looking good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 9 2006, 03:51 PM~5935354
> *What's up Rod? almost done big dogg? looking good.... :thumbsup:
> *


  not yet, i'm too lazy to work on it


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 24 2006, 03:33 PM~6035174
> * not yet, i'm too lazy to work on it
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

allright i'mma go vaccum out the trunk and zolotone it in a few. i'll post pics later


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 24 2006, 04:21 PM~6035586
> *allright i'mma go buy a  vaccum for the trunk and zolotone it in a few. i'll post pics later
> *


 :biggrin: 
bought this cheap vaccum for 24 dollars at target and it works great, came with a bunch of accessories too :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

here's what it came out like




















also cut out some new battery holddowns to chrome plate later :biggrin: 



















 all in a few hours work


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 24 2006, 07:19 PM~6036899
> *:biggrin:
> bought this cheap vaccum for ARE YOU SURE :biggrin:*


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 24 2006, 08:59 PM~6037678
> *ARE YOU SURE  :biggrin:
> *


it was on sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: so i pulled the pumps out of the garage and cleaned them up a bit :cheesy: the tanks are painted the same color as the car








this one here's for the rear


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

the front pump :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: both in place, now i need to plumb in the fittings and steel tubing  






















:uh: should be done soon :uh:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 25 2006, 06:22 PM~6044385
> *:cheesy: both in place, now i need to plumb in the fittings and steel tubing
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for you rod :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 25 2006, 09:06 PM~6045304
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: for you rod  :biggrin:
> *


thanks can't wait to see the pics of 44" moonroof in yours :cheesy:


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

damm bro i like that color on your caprice what is it??? can you PM me the color code??


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i like your color zolatone better is it zolatone or something in a can?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 27 2006, 10:30 AM~6052607
> *i like your color zolatone better is it zolatone or something in a can?
> 
> 
> ...


it's zolatone i just didn't get pics of my cheap 10 dollar Harbor Freight spray gun  too embarassed, but it worked great :biggrin:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

lookin' good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 27 2006, 02:33 PM~6053928
> *it's zolatone i just didn't get pics of my cheap 10 dollar Harbor Freight spray gun  too embarassed, but it worked great :biggrin:
> *


Thats just fucked up.......why you gotta ignore Kiakirk007 :thumbsdown:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 29 2006, 02:16 AM~6064243
> *Thats just fucked up.......why you gotta ignore Kiakirk007 :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 29 2006, 07:10 PM~6069484
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

wassup rod


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 25 2006, 07:22 PM~6044385
> *:cheesy: both in place, now i need to plumb in the fittings and steel tubing
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thats a fat ass block rod! :0


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

looking good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 31 2006, 02:49 PM~6081197
> *thats a fat ass block rod! :0
> *


cce, should hit back bumper, shit it better i left the bolts loose on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2006, 01:11 PM~6086895
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 4 2006, 09:44 AM~6100698
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ANY PICS OF YOUR SET-UP ?? OR WAS IT FOR NEXT WEEKEND ??


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Sep 4 2006, 10:53 AM~6100984
> *ANY PICS OF YOUR SET-UP ?? OR WAS IT FOR NEXT WEEKEND ??
> *


most likely next weekend  i was in San Diego this weekend


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*CONGRATES.........!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 4 2006, 05:15 PM~6103090
> *most likely next weekend  i was in San Diego this weekend
> *


IT LOOKED LIKE LIFESTYLE SHUT IT DOWN !! :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Sep 4 2006, 08:43 PM~6104718
> *IT LOOKED LIKE LIFESTYLE SHUT IT DOWN !!  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH WE DID REAL GOOD


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 4 2006, 07:55 PM~6104391
> *CONGRATES.........!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up rod...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 18 2006, 10:11 AM~6196443
> *what up rod...
> *


 :cheesy: what's up Carlos??? how you doin'???


----------



## Salvarican (Aug 22, 2006)

Whats up Rod. Expect me tomorrow. Wanna see the ride.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Salvarican_@Oct 13 2006, 06:22 PM~6364822
> *Whats up Rod. Expect me tomorrow. Wanna see the ride.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

lookiin tight homie, keep up tha good work...inspiring me with my 84 here in tha south.

Definetely feelin tha nothin but boxes video...never knew there were so many low-low box coupes


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt whats good rod??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 3 2006, 11:43 PM~6498974
> *ttt whats good rod??
> *


same ole shit washed the car and took it to a meeting saturday


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

looking good rod


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 26 2006, 01:44 PM~6639231
> *looking good rod
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looking nice rod


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY ROD YOU WANNA TRADE FOR A 64???..LOL


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

homie did you ever get a chance to check on those fender trims i asked about..?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 26 2006, 12:43 PM~6639227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

is lookin guud man


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

looking very clean Rod, cant wait to see it next summer :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 7 2006, 01:46 PM~6715555
> *looking very clean Rod, cant wait to see it next summer  :biggrin:
> *


  it'll probably be taken apart by then


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6775661
> * it'll probably be taken apart by then
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

LOOKS REAL NICE RODDSTER!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2006, 03:25 PM~6775661
> * it'll probably be taken apart by then
> *


What more do you plan on doing to it? have you considered shaving the bumper bolts?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 17 2006, 09:25 PM~6775661
> * it'll probably be taken apart by then
> *



why`s that? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

big bump :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

I must say that this is one of my favorite caprices ever built.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks good....nice Caprice.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good man....


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice box homie. One of the best projects threads on here. Lots of info. Will definately help when I start my 86. Look forward to seeing more. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THE CAR LOOKS GOOD ROD :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T
CAR IS FOR SALE IF ANYBODY IS INTERESTED PM ME 4 A PRICE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2007, 12:24 AM~7176451
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


*what the hell are you talking about.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 4 2007, 10:28 PM~7176478
> *what the hell are you talking about.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


it's gotta go, it's gotta go :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

No way :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*WHY...?????????????????????? 
TELL ME............????????*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 4 2007, 11:19 PM~7176900
> *WHY...??????????????????????
> TELL ME............????????
> *


i'll call you tommorow. it's for the better :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

SOMEONE BUY THIS BOX  :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0 damn rod your crazy! good luck with the sale.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: 
i guess its for the better.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what kinda price?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn homie, I can only imagine what your doing next, I know LIFESTYLE always comes out hard! Good luck!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 5 2007, 01:33 PM~7180294
> *what kinda price?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

you got any parts layin around for that box? you wanna dump


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2007, 04:29 PM~7181905
> *pm sent
> *


replyed....best of luck with sale


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Feb 5 2007, 05:56 PM~7182812
> *you got any parts layin around for that box? you wanna dump
> *


what you need????


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 4 2007, 11:24 PM~7176451
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


WOULD U BE INTERESTED IN A CONVERTIBLE CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

sorry to hear your saleing your car i really liked the build up pm me if you have any stuff lying around you dont want good luck on the sale im puttin together a 4 dr


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Feb 5 2007, 11:04 PM~7186193
> *WOULD U BE INTERESTED IN A CONVERTIBLE CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


pics???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn homie, but i guess if this is for sale, then something better is up your sleeve right???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im wishin i could get it..


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 5 2007, 09:32 PM~7185026
> *what you need????
> *



trim around the doors and windows,


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

your the same one saleing the moons if you still have em let me know


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Feb 6 2007, 09:54 AM~7188458
> *trim around the doors and windows,
> *


i think i have a set


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 6 2007, 01:47 PM~7190402
> *i think i have a set
> *


lmk


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA ROD,DID YOU END UP SELLING THE BOX?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Feb 18 2007, 11:39 AM~7290594
> *QUE ONDA ROD,DID YOU END UP SELLING THE BOX?
> *


  not yet, still for sale


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T

THE INTERIOR IS FOR SALE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED.....










































WAIT FOR MAKE-OVER PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2007, 10:08 PM~8108284
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

DROVE IT TO THE KWIK-E-MART TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 14 2007, 11:08 PM~8108284
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


does the drivers seat still smell like farts? :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 11 2007, 07:36 PM~8288164
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DROVE IT TO THE KWIK-E-MART TODAY :biggrin:
> ...


:worship:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jul 12 2007, 10:26 AM~8292321
> *does the drivers seat still smell like farts? :biggrin:
> *


YUP SURE DOES, SCRATCH AND SNIFF :biggrin:


----------



## young4651 (Mar 7, 2005)

gangsta homie straight gangsta :nicoderm:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

still for sale?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

why you gonna buy it?? hymm...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 PM~8402419
> *still for sale?
> *


SURE WHY NOT, HOW MUCH WILL YOU GIVE ME????


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by young4651_@Jul 23 2007, 09:46 PM~8376171
> *gangsta homie straight gangsta :nicoderm:
> *


thanks PEWEE, gotta hurry up and finish yours, so we can go rollin'


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 11 2007, 08:36 PM~8288164
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> DROVE IT TO THE KWIK-E-MART TODAY :biggrin:
> ...


LOOKS NICE !! :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

dam thats clean homie :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 7 2007, 07:30 PM~8498288
> *LOOKS NICE !!  :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS BRO, IT'S GONNA LOOK BETTER THE 2ND TIME AROUND


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 7 2007, 09:08 PM~8499349
> *Nice!!!!
> *


THANKS BRANDON


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 12 2007, 12:01 PM~8535030
> *THANKS BRO, IT'S GONNA LOOK BETTER THE 2ND TIME AROUND
> *


 :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Aug 21 2007, 02:25 PM~8608061
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 22 2007, 10:54 PM~8621542
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


.

hey rod i need some parts off that frame :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 23 2007, 12:54 AM~8621542
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*HMMMMM..........???????*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2007, 09:39 PM~8754735
> *HMMMMM..........???????
> *


 :cheesy: WHAT DO YOU THINK???? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 9 2007, 11:44 PM~8754785
> *:cheesy: WHAT DO YOU THINK???? :biggrin:
> *


*it just need some chrome....!!!!  *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2007, 11:07 PM~8755497
> *it just need some chrome....!!!!
> *



and paint and pimpstrip...


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2007, 11:07 PM~8755497
> *it just need some chrome....!!!!
> *


  IT'S ALL IN BOXES, HERE AT HOME :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

QUOTE(drasticbean @ Sep 9 2007, 11:07 PM) 

it just need some chrome....!!!! 

and some extra metal  :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 6 2007, 06:58 PM~8488237
> *thanks PEWEE, gotta hurry up and finish yours, so we can go rollin'
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


his poor car is just collecting dust....while he's collecting double time



 sup rod.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

pics.....!!!


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 12 2004, 12:20 PM~2027767
> *:roflmao:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


sup bro the elco is getting the body work started dog then paint! what do u think of candy orange and a solid beige middle with a orange peral???


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 20 2007, 01:02 PM~9046155
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> his poor car is just collecting dust....while he's collecting double time
> sup rod.....
> *


what's up Tom??? how you been bro????


----------



## young4651 (Mar 7, 2005)

tom not doing much except watching my car get dirty from sittin


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Nov 3 2007, 02:29 PM~9146958
> *what's up Tom??? how you been bro????
> *



chillen...working...building.... :biggrin: ....76' in full effect....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by young4651_@Nov 5 2007, 09:23 PM~9163958
> *tom not doing much except watching my car get dirty from sittin
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i'll throw some magnet company logos on your car next time the wash crew comes....


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 8 2007, 09:35 AM~9182617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i'll throw some magnet company logos on your car next time the wash crew comes....
> *


----------



## young4651 (Mar 7, 2005)

yep and paint it white


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by young4651_@Nov 11 2007, 10:58 PM~9207509
> *  yep and paint it white
> *



:0 ...i heard about the email....better move it before someone has it towed


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

OK BACK TO TAKING THIS THING APART


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 3 2007, 10:42 AM~9362335
> *:0
> *


come and buy the interior for one of your homies, it's just gonna sit in storage otherwise :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

damn it, it took so long to get a vynil top on it and in 15 minutes it was off again


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

BYE BYE VINYL TOP......... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

your seats look good


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 4 2007, 12:08 PM~9371291
> *your seats look good
> *


YUP THEY'RE FOR SALE, " I DON'T HAVE A BOX CAPRICE" YOU SAY????

WELL BUY ONE AND THNE BUY MY INTERIOR :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2007, 08:24 PM~9374589
> *YUP THEY'RE FOR SALE, " I DON'T HAVE A BOX CAPRICE" YOU SAY????
> 
> WELL BUY ONE AND THNE BUY MY INTERIOR :biggrin:
> *


how much for just the seats? and will they fit a 79?


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 4 2007, 07:24 PM~9374589
> *YUP THEY'RE FOR SALE, " I DON'T HAVE A BOX CAPRICE" YOU SAY????
> 
> WELL BUY ONE AND THNE BUY MY INTERIOR :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 22 2007, 10:54 PM~8621542
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




*Damn, good stuff.


I was planing a frame off, but if I can get an extra frame that would be so much easier and I can just keep driving it till then.

Where can I get another frame for a four door caprice? Do the junk yards do all that work for you?*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

let us see the updated pics........ :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jun 24 2008, 03:19 PM~10940864
> *let us see the updated pics........ :biggrin:
> *


LIFESTYLE C.C. so you won't see nada til it's finished.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2008, 12:51 PM~10941140
> *LIFESTYLE C.C. so you won't see nada til it's finished.
> *


 :uh: 
ok jason tattoo76 wannabe :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jun 25 2008, 11:25 AM~10948474
> *:uh:
> ok jason tattoo76 wannabe :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


So where the pics at then? :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 23 2008, 02:55 PM~11160990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me borrow your rear glass you wont need it for a while :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 23 2008, 02:55 PM~11160990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



baller car was done , and redoing it allover again :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 23 2008, 03:42 PM~11161346
> *baller car was done , and redoing it allover again  :0
> *


its nothing... :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 23 2008, 03:31 PM~11161270
> *Let me borrow your rear glass you wont need it for a while  :biggrin:
> *


sell it to you :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Jul 23 2008, 03:42 PM~11161346
> *baller car was done , and redoing it allover again  :0
> *


gotta keep up with a certain someone from MAJESTICS


***cough***LOPEZ***cough :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what up rod!?


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

progress ?
been a month since anythings been posted wusup fool ?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TiggerLS_@Sep 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11494576
> *progress ?
> been a month since anythings been posted wusup fool ?
> *


patience grass hopper :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 3 2008, 06:51 PM~11511215
> *patience grass hopper :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 3 2008, 09:51 PM~11511215
> *patience grass hopper :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


gonna be taking my 22s off and and bringing mine back to life


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jul 24 2008, 08:57 AM~11167203
> *gotta keep up with a certain someone from MAJESTICS
> ***cough***LOPEZ***cough :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I HAVE NOTHING SPECIAL :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 8 2008, 11:45 AM~11548651
> *I HAVE NOTHING SPECIAL  :biggrin:
> *


uh huh :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

OK BACK TO TAKING THIS THING APART  










do you know how that headliner is done ? weather its on a rigid foam board or? thanks :biggrin: 
damn its so easy to tear em up isnt it :0


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11699943
> * OK BACK TO TAKING THIS THING APART
> 
> 
> ...


MINE IS JUST GLUED IN, NO BOARD 'CAUSE OF THE MOONROOF


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_@Jul 12 2004, 05:39 PM~2028775
> *IF YOU LOOK BETTER.. YOU ONLY SEEN ONE . THE BUMPER KIT IS FOR LOOKS.. MR  BUT ITS ALL GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


I'm looking for a bumper kit for my Landau. Do you know where I could get one??Let me know


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

What's up ROD:wave: ? You ever gonna post anything new about your caprice?? Want to see what's new??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

everybody is just gonna have to wait.... :happysad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16506146
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:rant:

:biggrin: what up rod!?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16515588
> *:rant:
> 
> :biggrin: what up rod!?
> *


same ole shizznitt bro, how you been?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16505696
> *everybody is just gonna have to wait....  :happysad:
> *


what up Rod, been a while. We need to get together and bs about cars and parts


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Feb 4 2010, 09:45 PM~16517112
> *what up Rod, been a while. We need to get together and bs about cars and parts
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

DAMMMM BIGG UNK ,WENT THREW ALL 59 PAGES,I MUST SAY BOX CHEVY SHURE LOOKS HARD,ANY UP DATES???


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like Rod is coming back from the dead LOL! What up Rod?? How you been homie?? You start putting back together your box yet??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey homie i got my new mirror for my ride homie


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

UP DATES..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????????/


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Feb 5 2010, 11:05 PM~16528624
> *Looks like Rod is coming back from the dead LOL!  What up Rod?? How you been homie?? You start putting back together your box yet??
> *


  nah not yet. :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Feb 21 2010, 08:50 PM~16683747
> *  nah not yet. :happysad:
> *


On the real... Rod your thread was the best one on LIL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't to see what plans you got when you come back :naughty:


----------



## trokezonly (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## irepthat202 (Dec 16, 2010)

I got an 84 2 door joint just like that junt. Can i get the window interiore if its not dry rotted ? shit lemme know wassup.


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Aug 11 2005, 09:03 PM~3599047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Caprice :thumbsup:

Is that quarter window trim from a Caprice or something else (coupe de ville)? I see the old stuff sitting on the roof looking like mine, I'm trying to figure out the options for replacing this trim:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: CAPRICE IS FOR SALE, OR WILL TRADE FOR STOCK 1975 OR 1976 GLASSHOUSE :wow:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ah shit


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 28 2011, 03:07 AM~19978288
> *ah shit
> *



THATS WHAT I SAID WHEN HE TOLD ME..


----------



## hechoensalinas (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Dec 19 2005, 08:56 PM~4440380
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

nice build.... :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Bump. For sale!


----------



## 2doorboxchevy (Jul 29, 2013)

How much??


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

$2000 obo call or text me for pics (818) 859-6900 Rod


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

pics of said car.....


----------

